# Weekly Competition 2022-36



## Mike Hughey (Sep 6, 2022)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F R2 U2 R' U2
*2. *R F' R2 U2 R2 U' F' U2 R' U2 R'
*3. *R' F2 U2 R U R' F R U' R' U2
*4. *R' U R U R' F U2 F R2 U' F
*5. *R' F' U' F U2 R' F U2 R U' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B R F' D' R B D R2 B F2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 D2 L U' B'
*2. *D2 B2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 L2 B D' L2 F' R' B' D' B F2 R' D2
*3. *U2 L' U' F' D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U' L' B' F2 D2 B' R2
*4. *U' L U2 L' B2 R2 F2 L F2 R2 B F R' D F2 R' F U' F'
*5. *U F' U L2 B2 R2 F2 D L2 D' B L F R2 D' B' U2 L' F'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L2 B2 F D2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 B2 R B U' F2 R2 B U B2 D' L' Fw2 Rw2 F2 R' Uw2 D2 Rw2 F2 R D2 B R' Uw Fw2 L' F2 L Uw' Fw U' F' D' Rw' B Uw
*2. *F' D R U2 L F' B2 D B R' F2 L D2 R L D2 B2 D2 R' F' Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 F Rw2 L B2 Rw2 U2 F Uw2 B R2 Uw' U R' Fw2 Uw B R' Fw' Rw' Uw' U' Fw2 L'
*3. *F2 R' L' F' D R2 F B2 U D2 L2 U B2 F2 U L2 U F' Rw2 Uw2 D R B2 D F2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 U R Fw' R2 U B' R' U Fw' Uw' B Uw2 F' Rw2 F
*4. *B' U' R' F L B' R' U2 D R2 U' L2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' D' L Uw2 F2 Rw2 B2 L' B L' Uw2 Rw2 F2 Rw2 L Uw Fw2 D2 R' F' L Fw' D Rw' Fw R' D2 L'
*5. *L2 R2 U F2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D B2 F2 R B' L B' R D B' L2 Uw2 Fw2 R' U Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 R' U' Rw2 B2 U L F' L Fw' R Uw Fw' B2 U2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 B

*5x5x5*
*1. *R B' F2 L B2 Uw2 Rw B2 Dw2 Fw' B R2 Lw2 D' L B2 Dw' F Dw2 Bw' L' Uw' D2 Rw' Bw B2 F Dw U B2 U' B2 R2 F2 R' Fw' L' Bw Dw Rw R2 L Dw' L' Rw B Lw Fw D' Rw' D2 R F' L2 D F Bw' B' Fw2 U
*2. *Rw' Lw Fw B R2 Dw Uw' D2 Fw Bw' R Rw2 F' Rw L2 Lw2 B Bw' R' Fw2 Uw Dw2 U R2 Rw2 Bw' L2 Lw F2 B' R2 Fw2 Bw Rw' Bw' U' Bw2 Uw2 Fw Dw' U' Rw' L2 Bw2 R F2 L' Bw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' L2 B2 Rw Lw2 U Lw' L' Dw2 Fw2
*3. *Lw Fw F2 Lw2 L' R Fw2 U2 Bw L' F' Rw2 D' B2 R2 Dw' Fw R' D F Rw Bw' R Dw' U' Fw2 D' Fw' R2 Bw' B' R' Rw' Dw U Lw2 U' R Bw2 B' Lw2 F' B2 Rw D' L2 F2 B2 L F' Bw Lw' D Lw Uw2 F' L' Uw R Fw'
*4. *Bw2 Uw2 D2 B L' Dw' L2 Dw2 Uw F' U L2 Dw2 Rw' Fw2 U D R' F' Fw Dw R U' Lw2 Fw2 U2 Fw' Rw' Bw2 Dw' Uw' Bw D2 Uw2 Lw U' Bw B D Fw2 Bw D' U' Lw' F R Fw' L2 R2 B' D Fw' Lw R F2 D2 F' B Fw R2
*5. *B2 L2 Rw' Fw2 R Dw' R B2 L2 U2 B Bw Dw Fw2 R' Fw R2 U Dw B' R2 F2 R' Lw D Lw U' D' Dw2 Bw' B Lw' Fw2 D' L D2 Rw' Uw Dw2 R B Rw2 Dw L' U' Lw' Dw2 U2 Lw2 L' Dw U' Bw2 R' Bw' R Rw Bw2 R2 Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3Fw Fw2 Dw' F2 Uw' 3Uw2 3Fw2 Fw' B2 3Rw2 R 3Uw2 F2 Fw Lw' U' Bw2 Uw' L 3Uw F Bw 3Rw' Fw D Dw Lw 3Uw Bw' F Uw2 Fw Uw L 3Rw2 Bw 3Uw' 3Fw' Bw' D' R2 Uw F2 Lw 3Uw' Lw2 U' B2 3Uw' U Bw' Rw' Lw Fw' F' 3Fw' R' Rw' Fw Rw2 Lw R Uw2 Bw 3Rw U L' U' D B2 L2 F' U2 3Rw' 3Uw' U' Lw2 L' D Bw'
*2. *L2 Rw F Dw2 R' B2 3Fw2 Fw' R' D Dw' Bw' D 3Fw' Bw' U' Uw Fw' Dw' B' Rw D F D' F L' Bw' Lw' L B Uw2 Fw2 L Bw' B2 Rw' D Dw' 3Fw' F2 B R2 D' Rw2 R2 F' R2 F Dw U2 3Rw F Dw2 D Uw 3Uw' 3Fw' Fw2 Rw2 R2 3Rw' D2 Bw' 3Rw' B' Fw F U R' Lw2 Uw2 Dw' Fw2 R2 B' Rw' Lw' F' Uw2 Bw2
*3. *Rw L2 B2 U' B U2 3Rw R Rw Dw' L' R' Bw2 3Uw R L' Dw Uw L Lw' 3Uw Rw2 3Uw2 B2 Fw' Lw D' Rw' Bw R Dw' 3Fw2 Dw2 Rw Dw D 3Rw2 L Dw2 D' Rw 3Fw Fw2 F Uw L' Dw2 R2 B Rw2 U2 B2 Fw' R 3Uw' Fw2 3Rw F2 3Rw2 R Uw L Bw Fw2 R' 3Rw U2 3Fw2 B' Uw2 B 3Uw' Uw2 3Rw' D2 Dw2 3Rw' L2 Rw' Fw
*4. *L' F Rw' Lw' 3Uw2 3Rw R' D' Fw2 F2 L2 3Fw' 3Uw' F' Dw' 3Fw U' Uw' L' Fw R2 B 3Fw2 Uw' R U 3Uw2 3Rw2 R' U' D B L U' Lw2 U2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw B' Fw L2 3Rw Dw' D U2 R2 Uw' Dw2 U' Fw' 3Fw2 L' Dw U2 3Uw' Uw F 3Fw Uw2 R2 3Fw2 R2 L2 F2 D Fw2 3Rw2 B2 Rw2 Bw Uw2 Rw Bw2 3Uw Dw2 3Fw Fw R2 F
*5. *B Bw U' Uw' B2 R2 Uw 3Uw' D' L R D2 Lw2 Dw2 U' 3Rw2 Rw Lw2 3Fw R' B' Dw2 3Uw' Lw2 Dw 3Rw2 D2 Rw' Bw2 3Uw R' B2 Bw2 3Uw' U D' 3Fw2 D' B2 Lw2 3Uw2 3Rw D' Lw2 3Uw' Uw F D 3Rw Dw 3Fw2 3Rw 3Fw2 B2 L F' Fw2 3Rw Bw' Uw2 Fw 3Uw' D2 Dw' F Lw F 3Rw 3Fw2 B 3Uw2 D Lw Bw2 F R2 3Uw' 3Fw' Dw Rw

*7x7x7*
*1. *Lw' Uw Lw 3Uw2 L Lw' D' L Lw B2 3Rw' Fw' 3Dw' 3Bw2 L Fw2 3Lw 3Rw2 R F R' F 3Dw2 R' 3Fw D2 Dw' 3Dw2 Lw F' Lw' F' D' U2 Dw2 3Fw2 L2 F Dw' 3Dw2 3Fw' U2 Bw' 3Bw2 B2 R 3Rw F Fw' R 3Uw' 3Lw 3Uw' D Uw2 F 3Fw U2 Uw Fw 3Bw' Uw2 3Bw Bw2 Lw' Uw2 3Bw' Uw 3Lw L Dw2 Fw L2 3Dw' R Dw' L Uw Dw' D' L Bw R Fw' U2 B' L 3Lw2 R U' 3Bw' 3Dw' Fw2 R2 U2 3Dw2 Uw' Fw' Uw L2
*2. *3Bw 3Uw R2 F' Lw 3Uw2 Rw' Dw2 D 3Uw 3Bw Bw2 3Rw Rw2 U' 3Bw Dw' Rw 3Dw2 Uw2 3Uw' R' Dw2 3Rw 3Dw 3Uw' F' L2 Fw2 3Fw2 Dw2 3Lw' 3Bw2 3Uw 3Dw2 Uw' L2 Dw2 L Fw L2 3Bw' 3Fw' Dw2 3Rw2 Bw' 3Lw' Dw Rw U2 3Rw' Uw' U D' B 3Uw 3Rw' D2 B2 3Dw' 3Bw U' 3Fw' Lw Fw' D U B2 Rw2 B2 3Dw' Fw' 3Uw' Fw' F 3Bw U' B2 U2 L2 Uw2 Bw B Uw2 Fw' 3Fw 3Rw' 3Lw Fw D2 Bw2 3Lw L2 F L2 Fw' 3Uw D2 3Lw2 Dw'
*3. *B 3Rw' D2 Lw B2 3Bw Lw' 3Fw' Bw' L 3Fw L' 3Bw F B2 3Dw2 L' U' L 3Rw Dw2 3Rw2 3Dw' D' Dw' 3Uw2 3Rw2 L2 F Fw2 Lw 3Dw2 D' Dw' R2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Fw 3Rw2 R' Dw2 Bw' 3Fw B' 3Bw2 Lw' 3Uw' Rw2 3Bw' F2 Dw2 B' 3Uw 3Bw2 3Uw R2 Uw' 3Bw2 D U' 3Bw2 D2 L' Lw2 3Fw2 3Lw2 F Rw2 Bw 3Dw2 Dw2 Rw D 3Dw2 Lw' 3Lw2 3Dw' L R2 3Rw2 3Uw' Fw U' F2 Lw2 D B2 Lw Fw2 R' 3Lw2 Fw2 3Dw Uw2 D 3Bw' 3Lw Lw2 Uw R2
*4. *Lw' F2 D Dw' Uw2 Bw B 3Uw B2 Rw' 3Uw B R B Lw' R' 3Uw' F2 D2 B' Bw2 R F' Dw2 Rw2 D 3Bw2 D B2 Bw' L Lw Dw2 B' 3Uw2 Rw F 3Bw 3Lw 3Uw' B L2 3Uw 3Fw2 R D Uw' Dw2 3Uw2 3Rw 3Fw2 F2 Rw B2 3Lw2 L F 3Rw D' 3Rw2 3Lw 3Fw2 Uw2 Bw' B' Rw 3Dw' 3Bw Uw2 3Fw 3Uw 3Bw' 3Uw' R 3Dw2 F2 3Bw2 Rw' 3Rw 3Fw2 U' Rw Uw' 3Rw 3Fw Lw Bw L' 3Dw2 3Rw B' 3Fw' D' Uw' Rw' D 3Dw2 Dw 3Rw' Dw
*5. *B L 3Fw' 3Bw' Lw' Bw' 3Fw 3Dw 3Fw 3Bw' F2 3Rw Dw2 3Dw2 Fw' 3Lw Uw 3Dw' Lw Dw' D Bw' 3Lw 3Uw' 3Dw Dw 3Fw' Dw B' Dw 3Rw' 3Fw' Uw 3Uw L D Dw' 3Rw' Lw 3Uw' B' 3Rw' B 3Dw 3Bw D' 3Uw2 3Bw2 Fw' 3Dw' L Bw' Fw' F' Uw Lw' Dw2 B Uw2 Lw' L Fw B2 3Rw Lw2 Dw' 3Fw' 3Bw' Rw' Lw L' 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Bw Lw Rw Fw' U2 Dw2 D' 3Dw2 F U B' 3Bw2 D Bw Fw' Uw' R' 3Rw2 Dw' 3Rw' F' Lw2 L2 Uw2 3Dw2 Lw' Dw

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F' R U' R U2 R2 U2 F R' U'
*2. *U F U' R2 U2 R U' R2 F U' R
*3. *R' U2 R' F U' F2 U R' U2 R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' F' R U2 F2 R2 D2 U B2 D' L U F D' U' L2 F' R2 Uw'
*2. *D' R' B' R B2 L' D' L2 D R' D2 R2 B U2 F2 D2 B' D2 L2 Fw
*3. *U L' D' L2 U2 B' R' B' R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 U D' F2 L2 F2 B2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L B' R2 U D L R' U D2 L' D2 L U2 R U2 B2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw2 B2 R Uw2 Fw2 F' L2 B2 Uw2 F2 Uw' L' F' Uw' U B' Fw R2 Fw2 Rw L2 D Rw2
*2. *R2 F2 R B2 R D2 L' D2 F2 R D R' B' D R' F' U' B2 D2 Rw2 F2 U D' Rw2 L' Fw2 D L' F2 U2 R' Fw' L2 Uw2 R' D' B' Uw' Fw2 F2 B Rw' B2 R2 z' y'
*3. *B' L' D2 L' F2 R' D2 L F2 L2 U L2 R' D2 F U' R U R2 Rw2 B' Uw2 L2 Fw2 D F' Rw2 B2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 L2 R' F2 Rw F' Rw2 Uw' B Rw U2 R2 Uw2 R' y

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Bw' Fw2 U' R2 B Uw2 Fw' L R' Lw2 Rw Uw U Dw Rw' Lw Bw2 U' R2 Lw U B' Bw Lw' Uw2 Dw L R' Fw' R2 Rw Lw2 B F Fw2 Uw' B D2 Bw2 U' Rw2 F2 Uw Fw Bw2 Uw B' Rw' D' L' Dw R2 L2 Lw2 Dw' F R Bw' R2 3Rw2 3Uw2
*2. *Dw R F' U D B2 F Bw D Fw R' Dw' Rw2 Lw' Bw2 U2 L2 Bw2 Fw' Uw' Bw2 B2 Fw L Lw2 U2 Uw2 Lw B D L2 U' Lw' L' Fw' L2 D F2 B' Lw' B Rw F R' Dw L' Rw U Fw2 Bw2 Lw L2 Rw' R' U' Rw Fw F' B' R2 3Fw'
*3. *D Rw Bw R2 L' Bw' R F2 Bw Rw Fw F2 Uw F U Bw2 R B Dw' R' Dw Bw2 R' Bw' Lw2 B2 Dw' Uw2 R' B' U' R Dw' Uw2 B2 Fw Dw2 Fw' R' Uw F2 Fw U2 L2 Lw2 Bw Fw' Lw B' Bw2 Uw2 D2 F' D' R F2 Uw L2 F' 3Rw2 3Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 B' 3Rw 3Fw 3Uw L2 D2 Lw' 3Uw 3Fw2 3Rw2 Lw' R2 Fw2 Uw' L' Fw 3Uw2 Uw B L2 Fw Uw' Dw B' 3Uw' Rw R 3Rw' L B' 3Fw' Lw' B2 3Uw' L2 3Fw' D R F2 D' L' 3Rw' R' Bw2 3Rw' B2 3Uw' Rw2 Dw' R L U' 3Fw' D' Uw B F Lw Dw L2 B 3Rw2 Uw B' 3Fw2 Fw R2 D R F 3Uw2 Bw Uw F2 3Rw' Lw' B2 Dw' Fw x2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw2 Lw' B2 Rw' Uw' L2 3Uw2 3Bw2 Lw' 3Dw2 Dw2 3Uw2 Fw Uw' Rw2 3Dw2 F' 3Bw2 3Uw B' Rw' 3Uw 3Rw' 3Fw' 3Dw2 Lw2 L2 D Bw2 Lw2 R2 3Fw' 3Rw2 3Fw' D Uw2 3Uw' L' Dw R 3Lw F 3Rw 3Fw' Uw 3Dw2 L2 F2 Lw2 D2 Fw 3Dw' Uw' Fw B Rw D B 3Dw 3Bw' Fw 3Rw 3Dw2 Uw 3Uw Lw 3Bw2 Uw2 Lw2 3Dw' L2 Lw2 Rw2 3Dw' 3Rw2 L' 3Lw Dw2 U2 B U2 Rw2 3Rw Uw2 3Lw' Lw2 F L' Rw2 3Uw2 U2 Uw' Lw 3Rw Dw2 Bw' R2 Bw' F 3Rw2 x' y

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' L' D' R2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R U B2 U' L D B2 D2 Rw Uw2
*2. *U' B2 D2 U' L2 U R' F' U2 L' F' L2 B2 L R' F' L2 R' Fw' Uw
*3. *L' U R D B2 R B L2 B2 U L' U R2 U2 L2 U F2 D Fw Uw2
*4. *R L B R' D' R' F' L' D R U2 L2 U2 F2 U' D2 L2 F2 L2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*5. *U' F' R' L F U F D' B2 R U2 F2 L U2 L' U2 B D R Fw Uw
*6. *L D' B R2 B2 D' L2 U' B2 D' U2 B2 F2 L' R2 U' B F' R2 D Rw' Uw2
*7. *D2 F2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U R B D U' B U F' U2 Fw' Uw2
*8. *D L2 B' L2 D2 B2 F' D2 U2 L2 U L D2 L D B2 R2 B' U2 Rw2 Uw'
*9. *D2 U2 R' U2 L R2 F2 L' D2 F2 B R F' D2 R2 D2 R' D R2 Fw' Uw'
*10. *D B' U' F B' L U' F2 R2 F L2 B2 R2 B' U2 D' B' U R Uw
*11. *U' L2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D F U' R F' D2 L' U2 F' L Fw' Uw'
*12. *B U F U' R' F L D2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' L D2 L' U' Rw2 Uw
*13. *B' L R2 B' D2 F D2 L2 B F2 R D' F' R2 B' D' R B D Rw'
*14. *R B' U2 R F R2 F' B' U' F' D R2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D Rw' Uw
*15. *B' R L' U F2 R' F U' R L2 F' D2 R2 U2 B2 U' B Rw' Uw
*16. *B2 U2 L D2 L D2 B2 R2 U2 R' D L B D' B2 R' D2 R' F2 D' Fw' Uw2
*17. *L U' B' R B2 U2 F D B2 D2 L U2 L2 D2 R' D2 R B' D2 Fw
*18. *U D F L2 D2 F2 U2 D' F U2 L D2 L B2 D2 B2 R' U2 B Rw2
*19. *B D' L2 F2 D R2 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U' F' R' D' R' F' U' L'
*20. *U R' L B2 L' D' B' D2 L' U D2 F2 D2 F2 R D2 R' L2 F2 Rw2 Uw
*21. *R' U2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B2 L B2 F' L B2 U' B L2 R D2 B R' Fw' Uw
*22. *R2 D' B' D L' D2 R2 U L B L B2 R U2 L' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*23. *R B' R' L2 U2 B2 D' L2 U' L2 D' L2 R2 U2 R' B2 F' L2 R U2 Rw Uw
*24. *L2 B' D' U2 B2 U2 R2 B2 F U2 L2 F U R2 U' R B' R' D' Fw' Uw
*25. *U D2 B' U2 B2 R2 F U2 B' R' D B' D B D' F2 L D B2 Rw Uw2
*26. *B D' L2 B2 U2 F' L B R2 F U2 R2 D2 B D2 F2 U F' Rw2 Uw
*27. *B2 R B U' R2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 B2 F R B D R' B2 L2 Fw'
*28. *R D R2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 L U' B F2 L' F2 D Fw' Uw'
*29. *R F L2 D F2 L2 U' F2 L2 D' U F' U' B' D B' R D2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*30. *U2 R D2 R' F2 R2 B2 D2 F R' D2 L2 F D B2 L B' F2 L2 Uw
*31. *U' F R L2 F' U' L U2 R2 F L2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 D F2 D2 Fw' Uw'
*32. *D B' U' L D L' F2 R2 L2 B R2 B U2 B2 U F L' F' Rw' Uw2
*33. *L2 D2 U2 B F2 R2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 R' F2 D B' D L' U' Fw
*34. *U R U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 F' D R U R' D2 L' U' R Fw'
*35. *B L' U F' R B2 D' R' L2 F2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 F R2 F D Fw
*36. *U D F' R L' B2 L2 F' D L' B' F2 R U2 L' F2 U2 L2 F2 U2 Rw Uw2
*37. *D' F2 D U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B L' R2 U' B2 U L F D2 Fw Uw
*38. *R U2 B2 R B2 L R U F2 L2 U R' D2 F' L2 U L D2 Fw' Uw'
*39. *L D' B2 L B2 L R2 F2 U2 F2 U' B' D L2 R2 B2 F' U' L2 Uw'
*40. *U' F' D2 U L2 B2 R2 B2 D' R U2 F R B D R U' F2 Rw2 Uw
*41. *F2 R F2 L' D2 U2 L' R D B F R U' L2 R2 U2 F2 U' Rw' Uw2
*42. *U L U' R' B2 D2 U2 R2 F2 L D2 B D2 B2 L R U Rw' Uw2
*43. *B' R B2 L U2 B2 L R' B2 U2 B' L' F' L' D2 B2 D B' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*44. *L2 U2 R F2 U D2 F2 L F U R2 F2 L2 U' R2 L2 F2 U2 B Rw' Uw2
*45. *D2 F' D U2 F R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U' L' U F D2 F' D Rw' Uw2
*46. *U2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 R' D2 F' D L D' F' D R2 B L F' L Uw
*47. *L2 B2 D2 L' D2 R' U2 L2 D R D2 F2 D2 U R D B' D2 B' Uw2
*48. *U2 R B' L2 U D2 R' D U2 L2 F2 L' B2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 L F' Rw2 Uw2
*49. *U R F R B D2 F' D2 F2 L2 B U2 L D' U R2 D' U2 B Rw' Uw'
*50. *D R2 B2 R D B R' U L2 B2 D2 L2 U2 F' L2 U' B' L' Fw
*51. *D' R2 U R2 B2 R2 D' R D R' F' R B2 U L' D' F L' U' Rw2 Uw'
*52. *F2 D U B2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U2 L' U2 B2 U' B' U2 F' D' Rw2 Uw2
*53. *U' F2 L2 D2 U' L2 U' R2 U' R B F' R B2 F' L D' U R' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*54. *B D L2 F L2 R2 U2 R2 F L2 F D' B L2 R F' L' U2 F2 Uw2
*55. *R' U D' L' F' R' L' B2 R2 F R2 F R2 B2 L F2 D2 B' Uw'
*56. *D' R F U' R2 F2 D2 U B2 F2 R' U L R2 B R B F Rw' Uw2
*57. *R2 F R2 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 U2 F' U' B2 U2 R' D2 F D' U' B U Fw' Uw
*58. *U2 F B L' B U D2 R' L D B2 D2 F2 U L2 D L2 D L Uw2
*59. *D U2 L2 D U R2 B' R D2 L2 B2 L D U' B L R D' Rw2
*60. *D F' R2 U L2 R2 D U F2 R2 U L B' R' D L2 D2 F' L' D' Rw Uw2
*61. *U2 F L' B R2 D' U' L2 R2 D' B2 L U2 R' D' F' D2 R2 F' Rw' Uw2
*62. *B2 D2 L2 B D2 U2 F' R B2 D' F R2 F R F' L B D2 U' Fw Uw
*63. *D' U2 B2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 U2 F' D R' F' U F U' L' B' D2 Rw Uw'
*64. *B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 B D' R' F R F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 F2 B2 Rw Uw
*65. *R D F' L F D' F B' U' D' L D2 F2 B2 R' D2 L2 B2 D2 B' Rw'
*66. *R2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F L R F L' B F R2 B2 R' Fw Uw'
*67. *D R2 L2 F U2 D' F' B D B' R2 L U2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 L2 Fw'
*68. *D2 F2 L R2 B2 R' D2 R F2 U2 F L2 U' B2 F' D2 R F2 Rw Uw'
*69. *U' F2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 L R B D R2 B L' F R D' Rw2 Uw'
*70. *B L2 B2 U' D2 F R2 B' R B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 F D Fw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *F B D2 F2 D R' U R' L2 B L' B2 U2 B' U2 F' U2
*2. *B L2 D2 B L2 F D2 U2 L' R D' L' F2 U2 F' U B' D' B'
*3. *R2 B2 U2 F2 D R2 U L U2 R2 B' U F D2 L' D' B U B2
*4. *D2 L F' L' B2 L2 B R' L2 F D2 B L2 F2 B D2 U' R2 B2
*5. *U2 L' U' B F R2 F L2 U2 F' L2 D' L R2 D B' D2 R' B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D F D U2 B D2 B U2 L2 F' R2 L F' D' B U2 L2 R2 B'
*2. *L2 U L2 B2 D F2 L2 B U F D2 U2 L D U2 L2 B U
*3. *U2 F R2 F U D F' B' R B F2 D R2 D' L2 D2 L2 D'
*4. *F2 R2 U2 L' U B2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 U F D R' B' L' B2 F
*5. *U2 F2 D B2 U' L2 R2 U2 L2 R F D R2 F2 L' F L B2 D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U R2 L2 D' B U B2 R B R' F L2 B2 L2 U D2 L2 B2
*2. *L2 B2 L' B2 D2 L U' B' R D' B2 F U2 L U2 L D
*3. *L2 F R B' D2 F2 L2 B R2 U2 B2 D2 F' U F U L' D' R F
*4. *F' U' D' B R' B2 R' U R D B2 U' R2 L2 D' L2 D' F L2
*5. *D R D B' D' R2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D' U' R B2 F L F2 D2 U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' F2 R2 U2 B2 D R2 U' B2 U' B D R B U F' L' B' R' D' U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D R F L2 B2 F2 D2 R D2 R U2 R2 B2 L2 F' U' L' R U2 F D2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U' F U' F2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 R' B F U' F D U2 L U' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U2 F U R U' F' R U' R'
*3. *R2 D L' B2 L2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 R2 F' D' U' B R2 U L'
*4. *L2 B2 U B D' L D' R U' B' R2 B R2 F L2 F' U2 D2 R2 F' D2 Fw2 Uw2 R2 D' Rw2 B D Fw2 B U' F2 D' Fw2 Rw' L D2 L F' U' Uw L' Fw Uw' Rw Fw Uw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R F' R' U2 R' F U' F' R2 U2
*3. *B2 U R B2 R' D B D' R2 B R2 L2 U R2 U' D' R2 U' F2
*4. *U2 B U2 F2 L' B2 R D2 L2 U2 L' F2 D' F U' R' B2 D2 F' Rw2 Fw2 B2 L' B F2 L' Uw2 Rw2 U2 L B' Uw' R2 F U2 R B Rw Fw F2 Rw Uw2 Rw
*5. *L' Bw2 R U Dw D' Uw2 Lw2 Uw B2 Dw F B Bw' D2 U' Uw' Lw L' Dw' Fw' Rw' D U' B' Dw2 Uw R Dw L2 Rw2 F2 R' B Dw2 Uw2 Lw' Bw Uw' D B' F Lw2 Rw2 D' Uw Fw2 U' D Bw F Lw' L F2 L' Lw2 Dw Fw2 Uw2 B'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R
*3. *B' R' F' R2 B2 U L2 D' L2 R2 U' B R' B' F2 D' U' F' D2
*4. *L2 F U2 F' D2 B' R2 B' U' R2 F R' D2 L' U F R2 L2 U' Uw2 B Rw2 Fw2 F Uw2 D B2 D Rw2 B D Rw' U D2 Rw2 Uw2 F Uw Rw L U' R2 Fw F
*5. *R2 D Dw Fw' Uw' Dw' L Rw Lw2 Uw F2 R Dw L2 Lw' D' L R Dw Rw2 Bw Lw2 B Rw' D Rw Dw L Fw Bw F2 L Uw2 U2 Lw2 F R' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 L' Fw' Dw2 Bw' Fw F Rw2 Fw2 L F Bw' Fw Dw' R Dw2 L2 Dw Bw Rw'
*6. *Uw2 U D B2 Fw2 D2 F' Uw' D' 3Uw' Lw' Bw2 Rw' R2 Uw Bw B 3Fw' Dw' Lw' D' 3Fw2 Rw2 U Dw2 D2 F2 Dw D2 3Rw' R Uw F2 Fw2 L2 Rw Bw B R2 Uw2 3Rw' 3Uw' R D L2 F' 3Uw2 D2 Lw' 3Fw' F2 Uw' Bw2 Fw R2 Rw L Bw' D2 Uw Lw' F2 Uw Rw' Uw2 Lw' Dw' Uw' 3Rw2 Dw2 L2 Lw' F2 B 3Fw Rw2 Fw 3Fw L2 R

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R U2 R' U R' U' F U' R' U' F'
*3. *D' U2 L2 U' R2 F' R' D' F2 U' R F2 U' F2 D2 U2
*4. *R' F2 B2 L' U2 R U2 B2 U B' U2 R F R' F2 B' U' R Fw2 R U' Rw2 Uw2 D L B2 Uw2 R D2 L R2 Fw' R2 D Rw2 Uw' Rw' R D L' Uw2 Fw' R2
*5. *L Lw2 Uw2 Dw L2 B2 Lw F Rw2 Fw2 Lw2 B' Bw2 R' Bw2 R2 B' Fw' Dw2 B2 R' Fw' Uw' U' Dw R2 F2 R2 Dw' U' Bw B2 U' D2 Rw F2 U2 Fw' Dw R' Dw B' Uw' B Rw2 D Dw2 F Bw Lw' R' Dw2 F U Bw' L Lw2 Uw Lw Dw
*6. *L2 D2 B' L2 R' Dw D' U R U' Bw Lw' Bw Lw Uw R Dw' F Fw D R' 3Fw2 Rw' Dw' Lw Bw' D' 3Fw' D Dw2 Lw Dw2 U' Fw2 Rw Dw Rw' 3Rw D Uw' 3Rw' Fw Lw2 U' L2 D R' 3Rw2 Fw Bw2 R' Dw' 3Uw2 R2 3Fw' Fw' D' 3Fw2 3Rw U' Lw' L' U2 D 3Rw' F2 B 3Rw' F Uw' Lw' Bw2 U2 L' B2 Lw F2 U Lw D2
*7. *3Dw2 Uw 3Rw' D' Lw2 F2 R2 3Fw' Bw R Dw2 D Rw 3Uw 3Dw Uw2 F' Fw 3Dw2 U 3Rw D2 Fw D R' Fw Lw' Fw 3Lw D Uw' 3Uw Fw U 3Fw 3Bw2 Uw2 L2 3Bw2 Rw Fw' B2 Rw2 Dw2 U Rw' Dw' Uw' L U2 Uw 3Fw' Dw' 3Dw R2 Lw U' R 3Uw Lw2 3Bw' Rw' R' 3Rw2 Lw 3Lw 3Dw2 Bw2 Rw2 U2 Lw2 Dw' Lw 3Fw' Dw 3Fw D Rw' Bw' Lw 3Bw' D 3Fw2 Lw2 Uw L 3Lw2 Bw 3Bw' Uw2 Bw' B F' Fw2 Rw Bw Rw L2 U' 3Lw'

*Clock*
*1. *UR0+ DR4- DL5- UL2+ U2- R4+ D5- L3+ ALL0+ y2 U5- R4- D0+ L1+ ALL1- UR DR DL
*2. *UR1- DR3- DL4+ UL3- U4- R1+ D4+ L3- ALL1+ y2 U4+ R5- D5- L4+ ALL0+ DL UL
*3. *UR5+ DR5+ DL3+ UL1+ U2- R1- D6+ L3- ALL3- y2 U4- R1- D2- L3- ALL4+ UR
*4. *UR1+ DR2- DL6+ UL5- U3- R4- D2+ L3+ ALL0+ y2 U4- R6+ D5+ L4- ALL2+ UL
*5. *UR1+ DR1- DL6+ UL6+ U0+ R1- D6+ L4- ALL0+ y2 U2- R6+ D4- L5- ALL0+ DL

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' L' U L' R' B U L U B' U u r' b
*2. *R' L R' L U B' L' U' R' L' B' u' r
*3. *U' B U L U B' U L B U L u' l r' b
*4. *L R' U' B' U L B' L' U' L' U' u' l'
*5. *B U B' R' U' L U' L' U' B R u' l' r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,0) / (-3,3) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-4,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-2) / (-3,-3) / (0,-1) / (-2,0) / (4,-2) / (2,0) / (2,0)
*2. *(4,0) / (-4,5) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-5,-2) / (-3,0) / (0,-1) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (4,0) / (-1,-4) / (4,0)
*3. *(0,-4) / (3,0) / (-3,3) / (4,-2) / (0,-3) / (6,-4) / (-3,0) / (5,-2) / (-2,0) / (1,0) / (-4,0) / (0,-3) / (6,0)
*4. *(0,-4) / (6,0) / (3,0) / (-3,0) / (-2,-2) / (-3,-1) / (-3,0) / (6,-2) / (6,-1) / (-4,0) / (-4,0) / (3,0)
*5. *(4,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,5) / (4,-2) / (-4,-1) / (3,-5) / (3,0) / (3,-4) / (4,-2) / (0,-2) / (-4,0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *B L R' B L' R L' R' U R' U
*2. *L R L R' U L' U R L R' L
*3. *R B R' B R U' L' U B L R'
*4. *U L R' L B R U L R' U B'
*5. *R B U' L R' U' R' U R L R

*KiloMinx*
*1. *F2 BL' flip U F2' L2' BL2 BR2' BL' U BR2' flip U2 L' BL2' U F L' BR BL2 R2 U2 F2' U2' F U F R2 U F' U2 F2'
*2. *U2' BL2' L2' F2' R L2 BR flip L2 BR2' U BL' U2' BR BL' L2 R2 U2 R' F' U2' F' U F2 R U2 F2' R2
*3. *L2 flip U R F' U2' L' U2' BL2' U flip R2 BR2 BL' BR2 U2' F2' L2 U2 R2' F U2' R2 U' F U2 F2' R2' U R'
*4. *L' flip U2 L' F BL BR2' U2 BL flip U R' BL2' L2 U2 BL2 BR2 U L' F R2' U2' F2 R2 U2' R2' F2 U' F'
*5. *flip R' BR' U BL2' L F2 U BR' flip U2 BL2 BR2' U2' L2 BL' L2' F2 U F' R2' U2 R F U2' R2 F2' U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U R' U R2 F' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U
*3. *B D2 F' L2 B2 D L2 U2 B2 D' R F' D' U2 F D2 U
*4. *B' U2 F L' U' L2 B' R' D2 R F2 L' U2 L' F2 R2 B2 D R2 U' Rw2 D Fw2 B2 R' F2 U Rw2 R2 D' Fw2 B2 Rw2 Fw Rw2 D L Uw' R' U B2 Uw' R Fw Uw'
*5. *R2 Bw2 D' Rw B2 F' R' Lw2 Dw Bw Rw2 L Fw Dw2 Bw U' Lw Uw' Fw2 Lw' F' U Rw2 Bw' R L2 B D' B U' Fw Rw Fw Rw2 U' Fw2 U' Rw' U2 Dw' Lw Rw2 D2 R D2 Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 Rw R' Fw Bw R2 B D Lw2 Fw2 Dw D L2
*OH. *D' R2 B2 U' L' D B2 U' F B' R2 L' B2 D2 L B2 U2 L' B2 L2
*Clock. *UR3- DR5- DL3+ UL5+ U6+ R0+ D2+ L3- ALL5+ y2 U5- R1- D6+ L1- ALL1- DR UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *B' R B' R U B' U L' U' B' U' u' b
*Square-1. *(4,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,-3) / (-4,-4) / (-2,0) / (-3,0) / (5,0) / (-2,0) / (-4,0) / (-2,0) / (-2,0) / (6,-3) / (0,-2)
*Skewb. *R B R' U R U L R' L R L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F R' l' r' b l' b F L B R' B R' B' F' R
*2. *R b f l' r' b' l F L B' F L' B' R' B' F' R'
*3. *l' L' f l' r' R r' f r' R F R F L R B' F' R
*4. *L r b' l L b l r B' L' R' B R' F' L'
*5. *b' f l' r' f F f' F R B' F' R' F' L B

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw L' Bw' Uw' U' R Lw' Rw' U' B Uw Rw Bw Uw Rw' Lw Rw' Lw Rw Lw u b'
*2. *L' Rw' U' Bw Rw U L Rw U' R B' Lw' Rw Bw Lw' Uw Rw Lw u' l
*3. *Lw Rw' L Bw' R' Uw B Rw' U' L' Lw Rw' Bw Uw' Lw Bw Rw' Uw u'
*4. *Rw L Bw' L Rw Bw L' Rw U R' B' Uw Rw Lw' Rw' Uw' Bw Lw' Rw Bw u l b'
*5. *Bw L' R B Lw' Rw' Lw U' B' Bw' Uw' Rw' Uw Bw Uw Lw' Uw' Bw' u l' r

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D L U L D2 R2 U2 L D L2 U R D2 L D R3 U2 L D L2 U2 R2 D L D2 L U2 R D2 R U3 R
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D L U2 R D R U R U L2 D2 R U R D L D L U L U2 R D R2 D2 L3 U2 R D R2 U2 L2 D3 L U2 R U
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D R U L D3 L U L D R U R2 D L U R U L D2 R U3 L D L2 D R3 U L3 U R D2 L U R D2 L U3
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U R D L D2 R U2 L D2 R U2 L U R D L2 U R D2 L D R U L U R U L D L U R2 D L2 D R U L D
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D2 R2 U3 L2 D3 R U R D L U2 R U L2 D R2 U L3 D R2 U L D2 L U2 R D2 R2 U L3 D2 R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R D' B' F2 U2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 F2 R' B R2 D' U' F2 L D' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D R' U' D2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 B U2 F R D F' L2 D2 B' R' B R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 R D2 L2 F' D2 F' U2 R D' L2 D2 R B L U2 B2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D2 R2 F D2 B2 F' L2 D2 B D2 L' D F' R D' L' D R2 B2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F L2 D' L B' D F2 D' R2 U L2 F D2 R B L2 D2 L D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R2 F2 L B2 R D2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U B' D B' U2 L F' D B2 L
*2. *U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' U L R D' R2 B U' L' R
*3. *D' B' U B2 L2 F2 U2 R' U' R2 B L F2 R2 U2 R B
*4. *D' R B2 U2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 F' D' L' B2 F2 D2 R' B2 D' F'
*5. *D' L F2 D' F2 R2 D B2 U F2 U L' B L2 R U L2 D2 U2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UF UL UF UR UF UR UB UR UL UF UB UR UL UF UL LB RF UR UF UB UL RF UF UR UF UL UF UB UL RB LF UF UR RB UR UB UL UF RB UB UR UB LB DB RB DB DR RF RB DF RF DL UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF UL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- DF+ LF DF+2 RF+2 DR+2
*2. * UF UL UF UL UB UL UB UR UF UL UF UL UB UL UB RF UR UF UB UL LB UB RF UR UF UL UB LB UL RF RB UR LF UL UF UB UR UB UL UF LB UL RB UB LF DB RB UR UF DF LF UL LB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF DF UF+2 LF UF-2 RB+2 DB RB-2 RF-2 DL+ DF+2 RF+2 RB UB+2 DL
*3. * UF UR UB UR UF UL UB UR UB UL UB UL UB UR UF LB RF UF UR UF UR UF UR UB LB UB UL UB LB RF UR RB UR LF UL UF UR UL UF UB UR RB UB UL LF UF LF DB DL DB LB DR RF RB DR RB DF DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+ LF UL- LB+ UL+ DR+2
*4. * UF UR UF UB UR UL UF UL UF UR UB UR UL UF LB UB RF UF UL UB UR UL UB RF UF UR RF UF UL RB UR UF RB LF UF UR UL LF UL UF UB UR RB LF DL DB DR RB UB DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL DL UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UL+2 LB UL-2 LF-2 DB+ RB UR DL+2 LF+2 DL LF UF+ RF+2 UF RF UF+2 RF+ UR RF UR+ UF+2 UR+ LF- DB+2
*5. * UB UL UB UL UB UR UF UB UR UL UB UR UB LB UL UB LB RF UR UF UB UR UF UL UB RF UF UR UB LB LF UF UR UL UB RB UR UB RB LF DB RB DB DR RB DF RF UF UR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF DF+ LF UL DF LF UL+2 DF+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *L' U L U B BL L BL' L' B' U' L' BL' U' B' U B BL F' L' U' R' F' U' L' U' F' U' F R BR BL D' F B U'
*2. *F R F' R' F' D BR D' F' R' D BR D' R U L R L F' U F R' F R U' D L' F R' BR B D'
*3. *F' R D R BR R' BR' D' F' R' F' R' F' D BR R BR' R' D' F R' L F U' F' U R F L U' R U F' BL' F' BL B R' B BR'
*4. *R L' R' U' R U L F BR' D' F' D F BR F R' F R' U L R F U' F U R' U R' L' R' F' BR F' D L' B R F'
*5. *R' F BR' F' D' F D BR D BR R BR' R' D' F R' F' L U' F R L' U' F L U' L' U' F B BL' BR' B' D F' L U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 13, 2022)

Results for week 36: Congratulations to Luke Garrett, Theo Goluboff, and Ash Black!

*2x2x2*(185)
1.  1.24 Charles Jerome
2.  1.44 Luke Garrett
3.  1.53 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  1.54 Caíque crispim
5.  1.56 2022duyn02
6.  1.59 David ep
7.  1.90 Theo Goluboff
8.  1.95 Legomanz
9.  2.01 Imran Rahman
10.  2.14 Shaun Mack
11.  2.20 Pixaler
12.  2.25 darrensaito
13.  2.29 Ryan Pilat
14.  2.33 Imsoosm
15.  2.40 DistanceRunner25
16.  2.47 Jge
17.  2.48 AydenNguyen
18.  2.51 parkertrager
19.  2.63 nigelthecuber
20.  2.65 AndyMok
21.  2.68 MrKuba600
22.  2.73 Boris McCoy
23.  2.75 Max C.
24.  2.80 Tues
25.  2.81 BradenTheMagician
26.  2.83 turtwig
27.  2.86 DhruvA
28.  2.89 Cody_Caston
29.  2.92 Antto Pitkänen
30.  2.93 tsutt099
31.  2.95 sigalig
31.  2.95 Dylan Swarts
33.  2.96 Ash Black
34.  2.99 hah27
35.  3.00 mihnea3000
36.  3.07 Christopher Fandrich
37.  3.09 PiKeeper
38.  3.11 cuberkid10
39.  3.13 Cuber2s
40.  3.16 lilwoaji
41.  3.19 Jude_Stradtner
42.  3.22 DGCubes
43.  3.23 remopihel
44.  3.24 HawaiiLife745
45.  3.26 InfinityCuber324
46.  3.30 tJardigradHe
47.  3.31 SpeedyReedy
48.  3.33 Logan2017DAYR01
48.  3.33 Kacper Jędrzejuk
50.  3.35 Nuuk cuber
51.  3.43 zSquirreL
52.  3.48 MCuber
53.  3.53 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
54.  3.54 aznbn
55.  3.55 ARSCubing
56.  3.61 eyeballboi
57.  3.64 Timona
58.  3.68 edsch
59.  3.71 Triangles_are_cubers
60.  3.72 midnightcuberx
61.  3.73 bennettstouder
62.  3.76 JustGoodCuber
63.  3.77 MJbaka
64.  3.78 justyy14
65.  3.79 stanley chapel
65.  3.79 João Vinicius
67.  3.80 KrokosB
68.  3.81 MaksymilianMisiak
69.  3.83 WizardCM
70.  3.85 Zamirul Faris
70.  3.85 mariotdias
72.  3.87 Тібо【鑫小龙】
73.  3.88 ichcubegerne
74.  3.95 hkg11khanh
75.  3.96 Brendyn Dunagan
75.  3.96 VectorCubes
75.  3.96 khachuli
78.  3.97 TheReasonableCuber
79.  4.02 Nevan J
80.  4.05 Calumv 
81.  4.09 Harsha Paladugu
81.  4.09 DynaXT
81.  4.09 tentie
84.  4.11 bobbybob
84.  4.11 JacobLittleton
86.  4.12 Chris Van Der Brink
87.  4.17 Cubey_Tube
88.  4.18 Fred Lang
88.  4.18 2019ECKE02
90.  4.20 JakeAK
90.  4.20 Nitin Kumar 2018
92.  4.23 KingWilwin16
93.  4.24 Topherlul
94.  4.25 Jammy
95.  4.27 lumes2121
96.  4.28 Redicubeman
97.  4.31 bluishshark
98.  4.33 roymok1213
99.  4.37 Cubing Mania
99.  4.37 Caleb Rogers
101.  4.41 Oliver Pällo
102.  4.42 Poketube6681
103.  4.51 calcuber1800
104.  4.54 agradess2
105.  4.55 Y cuber
106.  4.56 Cale S
107.  4.81 William Austin
107.  4.81 Clock_Enthusiast
109.  4.85 Homeschool Cubing
110.  4.87 dhafin
111.  4.90 Adam Chodyniecki
112.  4.93 Noob's Cubes
113.  4.96 Isaiah The Scott
114.  4.97 Parke187
115.  4.99 hyn
116.  5.09 c00bmaster
116.  5.09 KamTheCuber
118.  5.10 edcuberrules8473
119.  5.18 BhuvinTheCuber
119.  5.18 samuel roveran
121.  5.19 drpfisherman
122.  5.20 Poorcuber09
122.  5.20 rdurette10
124.  5.22 Super_Cuber903
125.  5.25 xyzzy
126.  5.26 Li Xiang
127.  5.28 GrettGrett
128.  5.33 InlandEmpireCuber
129.  5.38 vilkkuti25
130.  5.40 Hyperion
130.  5.40 Jakub26
132.  5.41 FishTalons
133.  5.42 KellanTheCubingCoder
134.  5.43 BalsaCuber
135.  5.50 Sriyansh
136.  5.59 The_T01let
137.  5.75 Lukz
138.  5.82 Chai003
139.  5.88 SentsuiJack2403
140.  5.92 Abram Grimsley
141.  5.97 FLS99
142.  6.01 ly_6
143.  6.06 Ssiא
144.  6.32 Kalindu
145.  6.35 Meanjuice
146.  6.38 rlnninja44
147.  6.68 WTFperm
148.  6.73 BigBrainBoi989
149.  6.75 SpeedCubeLegend17
150.  6.83 DUDECUBER
151.  6.86 myoder
152.  7.12 roxanajohnson01
153.  7.18 Panagiotis Christopoulos
154.  7.23 Mike Hughey
155.  7.24 One Wheel
156.  7.33 CubeEnthusiast15
157.  7.47 Henry13
158.  7.53 tungsten
159.  7.56 pb_cuber
160.  7.91 Ricco
161.  8.00 Jrg
162.  8.05 Orr
163.  8.10 Omkar1
164.  8.41 Berkman03
165.  8.42 Jack Law
166.  8.55 sporteisvogel
167.  9.02 Jason Tzeng
168.  9.32 Mormi
169.  9.51 Mrdoobery
170.  9.81 Andy Chakarov
171.  10.00 Splenj
172.  10.20 Nash171
173.  10.23 Multicubing
174.  10.43 arbivara
175.  10.67 Purpl
176.  11.28 thomas.sch
177.  11.36 Thewan
178.  11.45 NetherCubing
179.  11.62 RubikAr
180.  11.68 Jacck
181.  12.45 allisonames
182.  15.91 nicb4491
183.  16.42 iwantmfjsmeilong3x3
184.  17.12 ArdenLuvzCats
185.  20.33 billyinglis


*3x3x3*(247)
1.  6.21 Luke Garrett
2.  6.88 benzhao
3.  7.00 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  7.12 lilwoaji
5.  7.23 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  7.45 Legomanz
7.  7.47 Adam Chodyniecki
8.  7.48 Shaun Mack
9.  7.62 Ryan Pilat
10.  7.81 MichaelNielsen
11.  7.84 tsutt099
12.  7.94 Charles Jerome
13.  8.01 darrensaito
13.  8.01 Pixaler
15.  8.02 NathanaelCubes
16.  8.03 Zamirul Faris
17.  8.08 AndyMok
18.  8.09 parkertrager
19.  8.18 David ep
20.  8.23 tJardigradHe
21.  8.26 Tues
22.  8.47 PeterH2N
23.  8.49 Ash Black
24.  8.51 fun at the joy
25.  8.59 Jge
26.  8.62 2022duyn02
27.  8.79 KrokosB
28.  8.97 asacuber
29.  9.01 mihnea3000
30.  9.12 Max C.
31.  9.14 cuberkid10
32.  9.19 zxmdm666
33.  9.29 eyeballboi
34.  9.36 agradess2
35.  9.47 RedstoneTim
36.  9.52 Caíque crispim
37.  9.55 V Achyuthan
37.  9.55 DGCubes
39.  9.57 remopihel
40.  9.58 AydenNguyen
41.  9.69 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
42.  9.73 Eli Apperson
43.  9.82 tentie
44.  9.89 Hayden Ng
45.  9.92 Christopher Fandrich
46.  9.93 Nuuk cuber
47.  9.94 Luke Solves Cubes
48.  9.99 turtwig
48.  9.99 Victor Tang
50.  10.03 Valken
51.  10.08 Fred Lang
52.  10.12 ichcubegerne
52.  10.12 BradenTheMagician
54.  10.13 G2013
55.  10.18 Cale S
56.  10.25 MrKuba600
57.  10.26 Kylegadj
58.  10.27 MCuber
59.  10.29 KamTheCuber
60.  10.39 Oliver Pällo
61.  10.42 DhruvA
62.  10.44 Swagrid
63.  10.45 Boris McCoy
64.  10.48 Jammy
65.  10.55 Antto Pitkänen
66.  10.57 Cubey_Tube
67.  10.59 The Cubing Fanatic
68.  10.68 VectorCubes
69.  10.69 hah27
70.  10.73 Jude_Stradtner
71.  10.76 Vince M
72.  10.79 Parke187
73.  10.80 MaksymilianMisiak
74.  10.82 Liam Wadek
74.  10.82 HawaiiLife745
76.  10.94 TheReasonableCuber
77.  10.95 Harsha Paladugu
78.  10.99 Ontricus
79.  11.06 2019ECKE02
80.  11.16 Chris Van Der Brink
81.  11.17 Imsoosm
82.  11.19 hkg11khanh
83.  11.23 edsch
83.  11.23 sigalig
85.  11.32 Logan2017DAYR01
86.  11.33 JacobLittleton
87.  11.48 João Vinicius
88.  11.69 Keroma12
89.  11.74 20luky3
90.  11.79 Waji
91.  11.82 rlnninja44
92.  11.91 WizardCM
93.  11.98 aznbn
94.  12.01 Jami Viljanen
95.  12.15 Тібо【鑫小龙】
96.  12.16 JakeAK
97.  12.22 MJbaka
98.  12.26 qaz
99.  12.31 xyzzy
100.  12.32 BradyLawrence
101.  12.38 KingWilwin16
102.  12.39 Kacper Jędrzejuk
103.  12.40 The_T01let
104.  12.49 FishTalons
104.  12.49 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
106.  12.50 midnightcuberx
107.  12.52 Trexrush1
108.  12.54 any name you wish
108.  12.54 Mr_Man_I_Am
110.  12.58 Cuber JH
111.  12.62 Nitin Kumar 2018
112.  12.67 Timona
113.  12.72 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
114.  12.77 Dylan Swarts
115.  12.81 calcuber1800
116.  12.86 DUDECUBER
117.  12.89 roymok1213
118.  12.93 bennettstouder
119.  13.06 pizzacrust
120.  13.07 SpiFunTastic
121.  13.15 SpeedyOctahedron
121.  13.15 Omkar1
123.  13.19 InlandEmpireCuber
124.  13.22 WHY841
125.  13.38 lumes2121
126.  13.43 d2polld
127.  13.44 dhafin
128.  13.53 DynaXT
129.  13.54 drpfisherman
130.  13.57 Calumv 
131.  13.59 ly_6
132.  13.67 zSquirreL
133.  13.91 Der Der
134.  13.96 qatumciuzacqul
135.  14.01 Rollercoasterben 
136.  14.12 c00bmaster
137.  14.22 SpeedCubeReview
138.  14.24 WoowyBaby
139.  14.25 Jules Graham
140.  14.37 ARSCubing
141.  14.40 KellanTheCubingCoder
142.  14.44 Xauxage
143.  14.47 Nevan J
143.  14.47 Super_Cuber903
145.  14.49 Triangles_are_cubers
146.  14.50 Cubing Mania
147.  14.87 1001010101001
148.  14.91 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
149.  15.03 elimescube
150.  15.18 pjk
151.  15.20 SentsuiJack2403
152.  15.24 Ssiא
153.  15.49 rdurette10
154.  15.51 ican97
155.  15.61 nigelthecuber
156.  15.66 hyn
157.  15.86 Haya_Mirror
157.  15.86 Topherlul
159.  16.09 InfinityCuber324
160.  16.24 stanley chapel
161.  16.34 vilkkuti25
162.  16.47 Isaiah The Scott
162.  16.47 Jakub26
164.  16.50 Li Xiang
164.  16.50 White KB
166.  16.56 bluishshark
167.  16.71 FLS99
168.  16.82 JustGoodCuber
169.  17.11 Petri Krzywacki
169.  17.11 Hyperion
171.  17.20 Homeschool Cubing
172.  17.21 That1Cuber
173.  17.29 BhuvinTheCuber
174.  17.40 ErezE
175.  17.47 Noob's Cubes
176.  17.57 bobbybob
177.  17.58 Chai003
178.  17.69 Abram Grimsley
179.  17.78 Kaito Kid Cuber
180.  17.98 Mister.EliotB
181.  18.01 Henry13
182.  18.05 PiKeeper
183.  18.17 AquaStormCuber
184.  18.37 pb_cuber
185.  18.44 BalsaCuber
186.  18.63 SpeedCubeLegend17
187.  18.86 Poketube6681
188.  18.93 Vires
189.  19.30 WTFperm
189.  19.30 FeelTheBeat
191.  19.44 BigBrainBoi989
192.  19.78 Poorcuber09
193.  19.81 Caleb Rogers
194.  20.15 GrettGrett
195.  20.21 Clock_Enthusiast
196.  20.57 Orr
197.  20.75 khachuli
198.  20.77 sporteisvogel
198.  20.77 Jrg
200.  21.02 myoder
201.  21.22 Sriyansh
202.  21.41 Jason Tzeng
203.  22.09 tungsten
204.  22.14 Splenj
205.  22.21 Tekooo
206.  22.45 Kalindu
207.  22.95 astnon
208.  23.16 Lukz
209.  23.26 Mike Hughey
210.  23.40 Nash171
211.  23.51 Multicubing
212.  24.22 Meanjuice
213.  24.74 1davey29
214.  24.86 SuperCrafter51
215.  25.03 edcuberrules8473
216.  25.37 NoSekt
217.  25.73 Purpl
218.  26.11 Rubika-37-021204
219.  26.46 Ricco
220.  26.65 Cuber88
221.  26.92 Jack Law
222.  26.98 One Wheel
223.  27.95 Mormi
224.  28.62 JamesBond54
225.  28.70 Panagiotis Christopoulos
226.  29.12 Algovi0812
227.  30.35 F’prime
228.  30.75 Jacck
229.  31.65 cuberboy123
230.  32.63 Thewan
231.  32.72 arbivara
232.  32.92 ArdenLuvzCats
233.  34.61 Berkman03
234.  35.79 Lutz_P
235.  36.85 pszmrh
236.  37.82 Andy Chakarov
237.  40.19 Penguinocuber
238.  41.41 HelgeBerlin
239.  41.65 iwantmfjsmeilong3x3
240.  41.95 RubikAr
241.  43.25 Taffy23
242.  45.00 Mrdoobery
243.  49.39 billyinglis
244.  1:11.78 Aaryan13
245.  1:15.75 nicb4491
246.  DNF SpeedyReedy
246.  DNF MartinN13


*4x4x4*(124)
1.  28.22 cuberkid10
2.  29.39 AndyMok
3.  29.43 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  29.68 tJardigradHe
5.  30.51 Das Cubing
6.  30.84 Luke Garrett
7.  31.80 Boris McCoy
8.  32.02 Max C.
9.  32.43 David ep
10.  32.98 Ryan Pilat
11.  33.29 G2013
12.  34.38 MrKuba600
13.  35.38 MichaelNielsen
14.  35.49 mihnea3000
15.  35.51 HawaiiLife745
16.  36.96 MCuber
17.  37.44 Pixaler
18.  38.13 BradenTheMagician
19.  38.16 parkertrager
20.  38.24 agradess2
21.  38.32 tsutt099
22.  38.54 ichcubegerne
23.  39.04 Sriyansh
24.  39.23 TheReasonableCuber
25.  39.37 Timona
26.  39.60 Jammy
27.  39.72 DGCubes
28.  40.74 tentie
29.  40.86 20luky3
30.  41.22 DhruvA
31.  41.52 Ash Black
32.  41.61 Trexrush1
33.  41.84 João Vinicius
34.  42.25 Logan2017DAYR01
35.  42.99 Parke187
36.  43.47 wearephamily1719
37.  43.50 Tues
38.  43.61 Ontricus
39.  43.68 roymok1213
40.  44.19 KingWilwin16
41.  44.64 2022duyn02
42.  45.14 Keroma12
43.  45.19 Dylan Swarts
44.  45.55 abunickabhi
45.  45.78 WizardCM
46.  46.26 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
47.  46.57 Nuuk cuber
48.  46.77 Chris Van Der Brink
49.  47.38 PCCuber
50.  47.70 Rollercoasterben 
51.  47.77 bennettstouder
52.  48.07 aznbn
53.  48.54 JacobLittleton
54.  48.61 xyzzy
55.  49.07 drpfisherman
56.  49.32 Jude_Stradtner
57.  51.87 KamTheCuber
58.  52.15 Triangles_are_cubers
59.  52.22 Christopher Fandrich
60.  52.61 Vince M
61.  52.93 DynaXT
62.  53.39 ican97
63.  53.66 stanley chapel
64.  54.83 bh13
65.  54.90 elimescube
66.  55.06 Тібо【鑫小龙】
67.  55.78 rlnninja44
68.  56.08 PiKeeper
69.  56.66 rdurette10
70.  56.97 DUDECUBER
71.  58.22 Kacper Jędrzejuk
71.  58.22 JustGoodCuber
73.  58.55 Jge
74.  58.79 Calumv 
75.  58.80 InlandEmpireCuber
76.  58.82 qatumciuzacqul
77.  59.21 Omkar1
78.  59.84 ly_6
79.  1:00.44 Nitin Kumar 2018
80.  1:00.65 SentsuiJack2403
81.  1:01.91 FLS99
82.  1:03.54 vilkkuti25
83.  1:03.74 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
84.  1:04.79 bluishshark
85.  1:05.62 Abram Grimsley
86.  1:06.07 Nevan J
87.  1:06.14 Li Xiang
88.  1:06.44 Poorcuber09
89.  1:07.15 ARSCubing
90.  1:07.60 Homeschool Cubing
91.  1:08.47 Super_Cuber903
92.  1:09.52 nigelthecuber
93.  1:10.39 InfinityCuber324
94.  1:11.18 Ayce
95.  1:11.41 Hyperion
96.  1:13.53 Cubing Mania
97.  1:13.72 Petri Krzywacki
98.  1:13.76 bobbybob
99.  1:16.67 Isaiah The Scott
100.  1:17.17 Jrg
101.  1:18.30 BalsaCuber
102.  1:19.32 myoder
103.  1:19.33 Poketube6681
104.  1:21.01 Tekooo
105.  1:21.15 Jason Tzeng
106.  1:22.31 Topherlul
107.  1:23.80 SpeedCubeLegend17
108.  1:24.39 ErezE
109.  1:24.76 One Wheel
110.  1:33.00 sporteisvogel
111.  1:41.53 pb_cuber
112.  1:45.21 Rubika-37-021204
113.  1:51.36 Kalindu
114.  1:55.10 NoSekt
115.  1:59.74 Jacck
116.  2:01.29 Ricco
117.  2:10.52 Splenj
118.  2:12.02 AquaStormCuber
119.  2:13.04 pszmrh
120.  2:33.05 Ssiא
121.  4:06.26 arbivara
122.  4:17.84 Nash171
123.  DNF Meanjuice
123.  DNF Panagiotis Christopoulos


*5x5x5*(72)
1.  51.59 tJardigradHe
2.  55.46 Luke Garrett
3.  57.61 Theo Goluboff


Spoiler



4.  59.90 AndyMok
5.  1:03.37 fun at the joy
6.  1:04.72 ichcubegerne
7.  1:04.87 Ash Black
8.  1:06.61 HawaiiLife745
9.  1:07.84 Tues
10.  1:08.44 turtwig
11.  1:10.40 MichaelNielsen
12.  1:10.51 DhruvA
13.  1:11.17 G2013
14.  1:12.93 roymok1213
15.  1:13.17 DGCubes
16.  1:15.40 Boris McCoy
17.  1:15.66 Vince M
18.  1:15.69 João Vinicius
19.  1:16.01 sigalig
20.  1:17.54 Cale S
21.  1:19.16 DistanceRunner25
22.  1:19.28 tsutt099
23.  1:19.43 BradenTheMagician
24.  1:20.43 KingWilwin16
25.  1:20.65 drpfisherman
26.  1:21.30 Zamirul Faris
27.  1:22.47 Pixaler
28.  1:22.99 Nuuk cuber
29.  1:24.15 Chris Van Der Brink
30.  1:24.47 TheReasonableCuber
31.  1:26.01 xyzzy
32.  1:26.34 Jammy
33.  1:28.20 JacobLittleton
34.  1:30.81 2022duyn02
35.  1:31.28 Dylan Swarts
36.  1:34.40 Rollercoasterben 
37.  1:35.11 tentie
38.  1:35.57 Kacper Jędrzejuk
39.  1:36.69 Timona
40.  1:40.38 aznbn
41.  1:40.40 elimescube
42.  1:41.70 Parke187
43.  1:44.92 WHY841
44.  1:45.83 vilkkuti25
45.  1:47.28 Cubey_Tube
46.  1:48.08 DynaXT
47.  1:49.52 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
48.  1:51.03 rdurette10
49.  1:51.14 bennettstouder
50.  1:52.63 FLS99
51.  1:54.52 Nitin Kumar 2018
52.  1:54.77 Jude_Stradtner
53.  1:58.71 Calumv 
54.  2:03.11 rlnninja44
55.  2:09.23 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
56.  2:11.48 Homeschool Cubing
57.  2:12.08 filmip
58.  2:12.17 Jrg
59.  2:17.11 bluishshark
60.  2:18.75 Isaiah The Scott
61.  2:18.80 One Wheel
62.  2:19.58 White KB
63.  2:24.66 Rubika-37-021204
64.  2:31.89 Hyperion
65.  2:33.10 sporteisvogel
66.  2:33.35 ErezE
67.  2:45.69 myoder
68.  2:47.09 ly_6
69.  3:20.83 Jacck
70.  3:31.17 SpeedCubeLegend17
71.  3:47.83 Jack Law
72.  4:38.47 Ricco


*6x6x6*(37)
1.  1:35.94 tJardigradHe
2.  1:45.87 Theo Goluboff
3.  1:56.56 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  1:58.47 fun at the joy
5.  1:59.29 Ash Black
6.  2:02.91 Luke Garrett
7.  2:03.52 agradess2
8.  2:07.41 HawaiiLife745
9.  2:09.02 Keroma12
10.  2:11.74 xyzzy
11.  2:14.08 turtwig
12.  2:18.91 drpfisherman
13.  2:25.53 MaksymilianMisiak
14.  2:30.28 Jammy
15.  2:30.29 DGCubes
16.  2:40.82 Nuuk cuber
17.  2:44.87 TheReasonableCuber
18.  2:51.59 JacobLittleton
19.  2:54.75 Dylan Swarts
20.  2:58.39 tentie
21.  3:25.52 vilkkuti25
22.  3:39.63 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  3:48.72 FLS99
24.  3:55.03 DynaXT
25.  3:56.69 One Wheel
26.  4:01.37 Homeschool Cubing
27.  4:06.65 Isaiah The Scott
28.  4:08.97 Jrg
29.  4:25.65 rlnninja44
30.  4:52.92 bluishshark
31.  4:57.94 thomas.sch
32.  5:02.35 Hyperion
33.  5:11.31 Jacck
34.  5:26.59 sporteisvogel
35.  8:51.86 Kalindu
36.  DNF Adam Chodyniecki
36.  DNF Rollercoasterben


*7x7x7*(34)
1.  2:36.14 Theo Goluboff
2.  2:37.82 ichcubegerne
3.  3:06.09 fun at the joy


Spoiler



4.  3:10.05 drpfisherman
5.  3:15.40 Luke Garrett
6.  3:16.09 HawaiiLife745
7.  3:19.88 Keroma12
8.  3:28.02 DhruvA
9.  3:30.40 João Vinicius
10.  3:33.07 YouCubing
11.  3:33.73 xyzzy
12.  3:34.34 Nuuk cuber
13.  3:43.61 DGCubes
14.  3:50.30 Max C.
15.  3:51.51 TheReasonableCuber
16.  3:56.87 MrKuba600
17.  4:12.68 DistanceRunner25
18.  4:23.12 Jammy
19.  4:41.84 tentie
20.  4:47.38 Rollercoasterben 
21.  5:15.43 vilkkuti25
22.  5:16.80 bh13
23.  5:55.41 One Wheel
24.  6:15.94 Jrg
25.  6:16.90 rlnninja44
26.  6:32.63 Kacper Jędrzejuk
27.  6:33.26 Isaiah The Scott
28.  7:15.92 Jacck
29.  7:56.59 sporteisvogel
30.  8:24.75 bluishshark
31.  9:02.64 nurhid.hisham
32.  DNF Liam Wadek
32.  DNF 2019ECKE02
32.  DNF Cubey_Tube


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(44)
1.  2.82 Theo Goluboff
2.  3.57 2022duyn02
3.  4.00 Tues


Spoiler



4.  4.04 Luke Garrett
5.  4.25 Caíque crispim
6.  5.56 hyn
7.  5.61 turtwig
8.  5.71 Ash Black
9.  5.97 remopihel
10.  6.53 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
11.  7.12 Shaun Mack
12.  7.53 sigalig
13.  8.45 BradenTheMagician
14.  8.77 DGCubes
15.  8.87 ichcubegerne
16.  8.96 darrensaito
17.  9.09 Imsoosm
18.  9.72 hah27
19.  10.58 agradess2
20.  11.55 Ryan Pilat
21.  14.91 2019ECKE02
22.  15.72 Li Xiang
23.  16.69 nigelthecuber
24.  16.79 stanley chapel
25.  18.27 WizardCM
26.  22.11 Mike Hughey
27.  29.40 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  29.78 João Vinicius
29.  30.34 Hyperion
30.  30.37 Jacck
31.  34.07 sporteisvogel
32.  34.12 Nuuk cuber
33.  34.34 bobbybob
34.  35.50 Nitin Kumar 2018
35.  40.67 SpeedCubeLegend17
36.  45.24 Kalindu
37.  48.78 drpfisherman
38.  52.80 Homeschool Cubing
39.  1:04.07 Ricco
40.  1:16.15 thomas.sch
41.  DNF Isaiah The Scott
41.  DNF vilkkuti25
41.  DNF TheReasonableCuber
41.  DNF Topherlul


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(35)
1.  18.77 JakeAK
2.  19.09 sigalig
3.  21.77 hah27


Spoiler



4.  21.98 G2013
5.  24.91 ican97
6.  25.85 Ryan Pilat
7.  26.46 Sriyansh
8.  26.51 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9.  34.54 Keroma12
10.  38.78 2019ECKE02
11.  39.79 Victor Tang
12.  53.20 Theo Goluboff
13.  1:01.26 qatumciuzacqul
14.  1:02.22 DesertWolf
15.  1:15.83 FishTalons
16.  1:23.76 bobbybob
17.  1:40.25 filmip
18.  1:44.08 Jammy
19.  1:50.62 DGCubes
20.  1:53.22 João Vinicius
21.  2:12.34 Тібо【鑫小龙】
22.  2:12.94 Ricco
23.  3:17.88 Jacck
24.  3:25.37 JacobLittleton
25.  3:35.00 TheReasonableCuber
26.  3:45.27 Kalindu
27.  4:38.58 stanley chapel
28.  4:55.65 sporteisvogel
29.  DNF ichcubegerne
29.  DNF Homeschool Cubing
29.  DNF Kacper Jędrzejuk
29.  DNF Topherlul
29.  DNF Luke Garrett
29.  DNF Imsoosm
29.  DNF Hyperion


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(11)
1.  1:46.42 Victor Tang
2.  1:54.28 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  3:02.65 2019ECKE02


Spoiler



4.  3:26.87 Keroma12
5.  4:58.28 sqAree
6.  5:24.59 DesertWolf
7.  10:19.22 Jacck
8.  11:37.80 filmip
9.  DNF hah27
9.  DNF DistanceRunner25
9.  DNF sporteisvogel


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(8)
1.  4:41.09 Victor Tang
2.  5:15.67 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  5:17.59 hah27


Spoiler



4.  9:01.62 2019ECKE02
5.  9:13.76 Keroma12
6.  16:52.80 Jacck
7.  DNF DistanceRunner25
7.  DNF filmip


*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(8)
1.  30/34 51:08 Keroma12
2.  9/9 16:15 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  12/16 50:31 2018AMSB02


Spoiler



4.  6/6 26:19 filmip
5.  4/4 23:00 sporteisvogel
6.  6/9 60:00 DistanceRunner25
7.  2/3 11:26 Jacck
8.  2/4 15:46 Ricco


*3x3x3 one-handed*(128)
1.  10.59 NathanaelCubes
2.  10.61 Theo Goluboff
3.  10.80 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  11.66 Shaun Mack
5.  11.71 lilwoaji
6.  12.26 tJardigradHe
7.  12.32 parkertrager
8.  12.54 Brendyn Dunagan
9.  13.84 Ryan Pilat
10.  14.26 darrensaito
11.  14.48 Pixaler
12.  14.62 GenTheThief
13.  14.75 Hayden Ng
14.  15.37 BradenTheMagician
15.  15.51 turtwig
16.  15.76 Victor Tang
17.  15.82 RedstoneTim
18.  15.93 SpeedyReedy
19.  15.97 Jammy
20.  16.21 MrKuba600
21.  16.24 Tues
21.  16.24 AndyMok
23.  16.38 midnightcuberx
24.  16.45 MichaelNielsen
24.  16.45 G2013
26.  16.64 Cale S
27.  16.87 1001010101001
28.  16.91 Ash Black
29.  17.08 mihnea3000
30.  17.26 Max C.
31.  17.30 MCuber
32.  17.77 ichcubegerne
33.  18.41 Adam Chodyniecki
34.  18.42 cuberkid10
35.  18.70 MaksymilianMisiak
36.  18.86 TheReasonableCuber
37.  18.94 David ep
38.  18.97 DhruvA
38.  18.97 Harsha Paladugu
40.  19.20 João Vinicius
41.  19.33 Antto Pitkänen
42.  19.35 Trexrush1
43.  19.40 Jude_Stradtner
44.  19.62 JakeAK
45.  19.71 xyzzy
46.  19.78 Sriyansh
47.  19.81 DGCubes
48.  19.83 HawaiiLife745
49.  20.14 Boris McCoy
50.  20.39 sigalig
51.  20.83 MJbaka
52.  21.01 YouCubing
53.  21.03 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
54.  21.07 Jami Viljanen
55.  22.16 roymok1213
56.  22.18 Logan2017DAYR01
57.  22.34 Calumv 
58.  22.66 Swagrid
59.  22.83 Jge
60.  22.93 Zamirul Faris
61.  22.95 ican97
62.  22.98 tentie
63.  23.25 Chris Van Der Brink
64.  23.42 2022duyn02
65.  23.50 2019ECKE02
66.  23.59 WizardCM
67.  23.62 KingWilwin16
68.  23.94 Parke187
69.  24.01 qatumciuzacqul
70.  24.54 Nuuk cuber
71.  24.78 trangium
72.  24.98 lumes2121
73.  25.16 PiKeeper
74.  27.16 Nitin Kumar 2018
75.  27.54 Cubey_Tube
76.  27.86 nigelthecuber
77.  28.31 Jules Graham
78.  28.55 drpfisherman
79.  28.92 Dylan Swarts
80.  28.94 Kacper Jędrzejuk
81.  28.99 JacobLittleton
82.  29.12 InlandEmpireCuber
82.  29.12 InfinityCuber324
84.  29.70 VectorCubes
85.  30.07 Triangles_are_cubers
86.  30.17 bobbybob
87.  30.87 Homeschool Cubing
88.  31.27 Isaiah The Scott
89.  31.41 bennettstouder
90.  31.45 hyn
91.  32.24 FishTalons
92.  32.88 JustGoodCuber
93.  32.89 Hyperion
94.  33.92 vilkkuti25
95.  34.79 FLS99
96.  35.13 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
97.  36.08 rdurette10
98.  36.29 DUDECUBER
99.  38.08 Ssiא
100.  38.66 rlnninja44
101.  39.36 BalsaCuber
102.  39.37 hkg11khanh
103.  40.37 Super_Cuber903
104.  41.01 bluishshark
105.  41.21 ErezE
106.  43.34 Cubing Mania
107.  43.47 Abram Grimsley
108.  43.97 Noob's Cubes
109.  43.98 stanley chapel
110.  44.00 Mike Hughey
111.  44.25 ARSCubing
112.  46.55 sporteisvogel
113.  50.56 WTFperm
114.  53.21 Topherlul
115.  53.56 Meanjuice
116.  55.32 SpeedCubeLegend17
117.  58.01 Chai003
118.  1:07.10 Jack Law
119.  1:07.64 Multicubing
120.  1:13.27 Jacck
121.  1:17.54 Splenj
122.  1:34.71 Taffy23
123.  1:42.91 Thewan
124.  2:13.09 RubikAr
125.  DNF Тібо【鑫小龙】
125.  DNF Caleb Rogers
125.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
125.  DNF billyinglis


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  38.17 DGCubes
2.  1:48.01 João Vinicius
3.  1:49.10 Nuuk cuber


Spoiler



4.  2:36.35 Homeschool Cubing
5.  8:21.56 Panagiotis Christopoulos
6.  DNF Hyperion


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(9)
1.  37.38 ichcubegerne
2.  38.61 DGCubes
3.  1:02.03 WizardCM


Spoiler



4.  1:06.69 TheReasonableCuber
5.  1:19.02 Zamirul Faris
6.  1:29.53 Jacck
7.  2:04.10 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
8.  DNF DistanceRunner25
8.  DNF 2022duyn02


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(19)
1.  24.00 (22, 24, 26) Teh Keng Foo
2.  31.67 (36, 29, 30) remopihel
3.  33.67 (33, 34, 34) 2022duyn02


Spoiler



4.  41.00 (39, 39, 45) DUDECUBER
5.  46.33 (46, 45, 48) Timona
6.  47.00 (43, 50, 48) Kacper Jędrzejuk
7.  DNF (21, DNS, DNS) alyzsnyzs
7.  DNF (29, 35, DNF) arbivara
7.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) filmip
7.  DNF (36, DNS, DNS) Imsoosm
7.  DNF (37, DNS, DNS) DistanceRunner25
7.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) OriEy
7.  DNF (41, 50, DNF) nigelthecuber
7.  DNF (42, DNF, DNS) DynaXT
7.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) Samuel Eklund-Hanna
7.  DNF (45, DNS, DNS) Liam Wadek
7.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNF) Meanjuice
7.  DNF (DNF, DNF, DNF) Sawyer
7.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) any name you wish


*2-3-4 Relay*(63)
1.  36.99 Theo Goluboff
2.  39.72 tJardigradHe
3.  44.40 AndyMok


Spoiler



4.  44.94 Luke Garrett
5.  49.12 tentie
6.  52.09 MCuber
7.  52.33 ichcubegerne
8.  53.98 BradenTheMagician
9.  54.42 agradess2
10.  54.67 2022duyn02
11.  55.04 DGCubes
12.  58.74 Zamirul Faris
13.  59.17 Timona
14.  1:01.28 JacobLittleton
15.  1:02.01 Ash Black
16.  1:02.12 TheReasonableCuber
17.  1:03.27 Тібо【鑫小龙】
18.  1:03.72 João Vinicius
19.  1:04.83 Nuuk cuber
20.  1:06.77 Chris Van Der Brink
21.  1:09.11 Jammy
22.  1:09.12 WizardCM
23.  1:09.40 GenTheThief
24.  1:11.91 Cubey_Tube
25.  1:12.90 DynaXT
26.  1:12.96 bennettstouder
27.  1:13.04 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
28.  1:13.49 Oliver Pällo
29.  1:14.89 Parke187
30.  1:15.63 PiKeeper
31.  1:18.65 DUDECUBER
32.  1:20.18 drpfisherman
33.  1:20.20 InlandEmpireCuber
34.  1:21.76 Kacper Jędrzejuk
35.  1:23.58 vilkkuti25
36.  1:26.86 ErezE
37.  1:27.49 InfinityCuber324
38.  1:28.57 bluishshark
39.  1:29.21 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
40.  1:29.55 FLS99
41.  1:30.99 Poorcuber09
42.  1:32.11 KellanTheCubingCoder
43.  1:32.89 Isaiah The Scott
44.  1:33.55 rlnninja44
45.  1:35.03 Cubing Mania
46.  1:35.60 Nevan J
47.  1:36.19 Homeschool Cubing
48.  1:37.45 bobbybob
49.  1:37.50 Jge
50.  1:41.07 Abram Grimsley
51.  1:45.85 Super_Cuber903
52.  1:52.27 Hyperion
53.  1:54.48 Topherlul
54.  1:54.67 BalsaCuber
55.  1:56.25 myoder
56.  2:14.87 Jason Tzeng
57.  2:19.39 Jrg
58.  2:46.11 Jacck
59.  3:16.40 Multicubing
60.  3:17.19 khachuli
61.  3:33.71 Ssiא
62.  4:27.39 nicb4491
63.  4:46.86 Berkman03


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(31)
1.  1:32.10 tJardigradHe
2.  1:38.14 Theo Goluboff
3.  1:41.97 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  2:02.15 ichcubegerne
5.  2:14.97 BradenTheMagician
6.  2:21.62 DistanceRunner25
7.  2:22.07 DGCubes
8.  2:26.07 João Vinicius
9.  2:26.90 Nuuk cuber
10.  2:32.78 drpfisherman
11.  2:35.74 Zamirul Faris
12.  2:39.63 TheReasonableCuber
13.  2:39.72 Chris Van Der Brink
14.  2:39.79 JacobLittleton
15.  2:40.55 Jammy
16.  2:41.14 2022duyn02
17.  2:42.40 Timona
18.  2:53.76 GenTheThief
19.  2:58.49 Kacper Jędrzejuk
20.  3:03.15 DynaXT
21.  3:07.41 vilkkuti25
22.  3:25.59 Homeschool Cubing
23.  3:36.44 rlnninja44
24.  3:51.85 FLS99
25.  4:07.15 bluishshark
26.  4:12.33 KellanTheCubingCoder
27.  4:23.21 Jge
28.  4:30.18 myoder
29.  4:46.17 Jrg
30.  5:45.33 Jacck
31.  13:20.99 nicb4491


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  3:25.82 tJardigradHe
2.  4:16.52 ichcubegerne
3.  4:47.53 DistanceRunner25


Spoiler



4.  4:51.56 DGCubes
5.  5:02.83 drpfisherman
6.  5:13.92 Jammy
7.  5:15.43 Nuuk cuber
8.  5:25.28 TheReasonableCuber
9.  5:26.20 GenTheThief
10.  5:57.42 JacobLittleton
11.  6:42.17 vilkkuti25
12.  6:47.45 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  6:56.02 DynaXT
14.  9:31.45 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)
1.  7:28.76 ichcubegerne
2.  8:28.88 drpfisherman
3.  8:33.95 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  8:45.18 xyzzy
5.  8:55.04 DistanceRunner25
6.  9:52.86 Jammy
7.  9:56.87 tentie
8.  10:02.54 GenTheThief
9.  10:13.83 TheReasonableCuber
10.  11:55.10 vilkkuti25
11.  11:58.91 brad711
12.  13:10.57 Kacper Jędrzejuk
13.  15:47.38 Jrg


*Clock*(82)
1.  3.74 Brendyn Dunagan
2.  3.75 JChambers13
3.  3.95 Carter-Thomas


Spoiler



4.  4.44 Jude_Stradtner
5.  4.50 Oliver Pällo
6.  4.99 MartinN13
7.  5.24 Christopher Fandrich
8.  5.28 DesertWolf
9.  5.51 Luke Garrett
10.  5.54 VectorCubes
11.  5.67 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
12.  5.74 Jakub D
13.  5.95 Theo Goluboff
14.  6.07 Shaun Mack
15.  6.18 Clock_Enthusiast
16.  6.41 Charles Jerome
17.  6.55 Jules Graham
18.  6.60 Glyr
19.  6.80 Chris Van Der Brink
20.  6.87 roymok1213
21.  6.91 sqAree
22.  6.93 Kacper Jędrzejuk
23.  6.97 cuberkid10
24.  7.19 zSquirreL
25.  7.23 YouCubing
26.  7.31 Ryan Pilat
27.  7.35 floqualmie
28.  7.54 BradenTheMagician
29.  7.55 drpfisherman
30.  7.64 William Austin
31.  7.68 lilwoaji
32.  7.81 tsutt099
33.  7.95 Harsha Paladugu
34.  8.02 MCuber
35.  8.11 Boris McCoy
36.  8.24 AndyMok
37.  8.27 2019ECKE02
38.  8.34 remopihel
38.  8.34 Tues
40.  8.37 Antto Pitkänen
40.  8.37 Li Xiang
42.  8.72 Parke187
43.  8.75 Ash Black
44.  8.91 Nuuk cuber
45.  8.96 KrokosB
46.  9.28 ErezE
47.  9.72 DynaXT
48.  9.75 Jammy
49.  9.86 InfinityCuber324
50.  10.27 MrKuba600
51.  10.29 WizardCM
52.  10.45 bluishshark
53.  11.10 SpeedCubeLegend17
54.  11.26 Panagiotis Christopoulos
55.  11.81 sigalig
56.  12.06 João Vinicius
57.  12.47 ichcubegerne
58.  12.57 Jason Tzeng
59.  12.93 Poketube6681
60.  12.95 FishTalons
61.  13.10 Cubey_Tube
62.  13.11 KellanTheCubingCoder
63.  13.33 rlnninja44
64.  13.55 FLS99
65.  13.56 nurhid.hisham
66.  13.67 JacobLittleton
67.  14.43 Homeschool Cubing
68.  14.92 elimescube
69.  15.21 TheReasonableCuber
70.  15.25 DhruvA
71.  15.34 JustGoodCuber
72.  15.75 Тібо【鑫小龙】
73.  16.38 bh13
73.  16.38 Poorcuber09
75.  16.41 Jacck
76.  17.31 vilkkuti25
77.  17.63 GrettGrett
78.  18.02 tentie
79.  19.02 sporteisvogel
80.  26.54 Kalindu
81.  28.53 Abram Grimsley
82.  38.70 stanley chapel


*Megaminx*(52)
1.  43.23 Theo Goluboff
2.  44.43 Luke Garrett
3.  49.57 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  49.68 WizardCM
5.  50.39 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
6.  50.63 MrKuba600
7.  53.66 MCuber
8.  54.14 G2013
9.  55.72 Kacper Jędrzejuk
10.  56.63 MaksymilianMisiak
11.  57.00 Shaun Mack
12.  57.85 NicsMunari
13.  58.90 Jammy
14.  59.34 GenTheThief
15.  59.38 Ash Black
16.  1:00.04 BradenTheMagician
17.  1:00.98 tentie
18.  1:01.75 ichcubegerne
19.  1:05.83 Glyr
20.  1:05.92 YouCubing
21.  1:07.10 HawaiiLife745
22.  1:07.13 Nuuk cuber
23.  1:09.54 tJardigradHe
24.  1:12.26 João Vinicius
25.  1:12.77 Timona
26.  1:18.67 drpfisherman
27.  1:20.76 roymok1213
28.  1:26.54 Dylan Swarts
29.  1:29.77 DynaXT
30.  1:38.03 TheReasonableCuber
31.  1:40.84 c00bmaster
32.  1:41.05 JacobLittleton
33.  1:46.88 bh13
34.  1:53.19 Clock_Enthusiast
35.  1:54.76 stanley chapel
36.  1:56.21 vilkkuti25
37.  1:58.47 Jude_Stradtner
38.  2:00.15 Poorcuber09
39.  2:00.94 Homeschool Cubing
40.  2:01.79 nigelthecuber
41.  2:05.25 bluishshark
42.  2:05.44 Cubey_Tube
43.  2:16.17 DUDECUBER
44.  2:17.70 FLS99
45.  2:45.90 Calumv 
46.  2:50.29 Jacck
47.  2:52.03 Abram Grimsley
48.  2:58.77 Jrg
49.  3:23.18 sporteisvogel
50.  DNF midnightcuberx
50.  DNF Meanjuice
50.  DNF myoder


*Pyraminx*(129)
1.  1.71 MichaelNielsen
2.  1.74 Harsha Paladugu
3.  1.89 fdskljgrie


Spoiler



4.  1.92 parkertrager
5.  2.02 Jules Graham
6.  2.37 remopihel
7.  2.38 Ryan Pilat
8.  2.58 Shaun Mack
9.  2.61 Chris Van Der Brink
10.  2.69 MrKuba600
11.  2.76 Luke Garrett
12.  2.93 Ontricus
13.  2.99 tJardigradHe
14.  3.00 DGCubes
15.  3.03 Brendyn Dunagan
16.  3.18 mariotdias
17.  3.26 MartinN13
18.  3.27 BradenTheMagician
19.  3.30 tsutt099
19.  3.30 darrensaito
21.  3.54 Logan2017DAYR01
22.  3.57 Ash Black
22.  3.57 aznbn
24.  3.67 Boris McCoy
25.  3.83 Cody_Caston
26.  3.91 Mr_Man_I_Am
27.  4.02 YouCubing
28.  4.10 Theo Goluboff
29.  4.26 Clock_Enthusiast
30.  4.33 Max C.
31.  4.38 lilwoaji
32.  4.43 mihnea3000
33.  4.47 wearephamily1719
34.  4.48 Tues
35.  4.51 DistanceRunner25
36.  4.54 Nuuk cuber
37.  4.69 MCuber
38.  4.81 DhruvA
39.  4.91 Jude_Stradtner
40.  4.93 Тібо【鑫小龙】
41.  4.94 Jge
42.  4.95 João Vinicius
43.  5.02 Oliver Pällo
44.  5.13 Triangles_are_cubers
45.  5.24 WizardCM
46.  5.34 JacobLittleton
47.  5.35 AndyMok
48.  5.40 Kacper Jędrzejuk
48.  5.40 MaksymilianMisiak
50.  5.47 KrokosB
51.  5.52 cuberkid10
52.  5.59 Parke187
53.  5.71 VectorCubes
54.  5.79 Jammy
55.  5.81 tentie
56.  5.82 DesertWolf
57.  5.85 Omkar1
58.  5.88 Pixaler
58.  5.88 agradess2
60.  5.93 Christopher Fandrich
61.  6.04 G2013
62.  6.07 Alpha cuber
63.  6.08 Jason Tzeng
64.  6.15 midnightcuberx
65.  6.21 Thewan
66.  6.29 Adam Chodyniecki
66.  6.29 nigelthecuber
68.  6.40 Zamirul Faris
69.  6.52 Homeschool Cubing
70.  6.76 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
71.  6.97 KellanTheCubingCoder
72.  7.05 bobbybob
73.  7.12 Li Xiang
74.  7.16 drpfisherman
75.  7.22 Noob's Cubes
76.  7.36 ARSCubing
77.  7.51 SpeedCubeLegend17
78.  7.58 lumes2121
79.  7.76 Mike Hughey
80.  7.80 TheReasonableCuber
81.  7.81 Super_Cuber903
82.  7.92 Hyperion
83.  8.01 GrettGrett
84.  8.10 Poorcuber09
85.  8.16 Cubey_Tube
86.  8.31 Calumv 
87.  8.58 bennettstouder
88.  8.71 rlnninja44
89.  8.80 Abram Grimsley
90.  8.92 Henry13
91.  8.99 Luke Solves Cubes
92.  9.19 BalsaCuber
93.  9.37 MJbaka
94.  9.49 vilkkuti25
95.  9.54 bluishshark
96.  9.67 InfinityCuber324
96.  9.67 FLS99
98.  9.72 Jack Law
99.  9.90 calcuber1800
100.  10.01 DUDECUBER
101.  10.08 ichcubegerne
101.  10.08 2019ECKE02
103.  10.18 Tekooo
104.  10.46 ErezE
105.  10.47 Isaiah The Scott
106.  11.19 Purpl
107.  11.24 Kalindu
108.  11.45 Meanjuice
109.  11.52 Der Der
110.  11.56 DynaXT
111.  12.05 sporteisvogel
112.  12.55 Jacck
113.  13.20 Penguinocuber
114.  13.24 NetherCubing
115.  13.28 Cubing Mania
116.  13.55 RubikAr
117.  13.73 Panagiotis Christopoulos
118.  14.31 GT8590
119.  14.70 khachuli
120.  15.04 Poketube6681
121.  16.85 Nash171
122.  17.10 tungsten
123.  17.63 Splenj
124.  19.16 Chai003
125.  19.29 arbivara
126.  20.58 Taffy23
127.  20.83 iwantmfjsmeilong3x3
128.  25.04 nicb4491
129.  56.61 myoder


*Square-1*(91)
1.  5.61 David ep
2.  6.27 Christopher Fandrich
3.  6.69 Adweehun


Spoiler



4.  6.70 Brendyn Dunagan
5.  7.68 Shaun Mack
6.  8.30 Ryan Pilat
7.  9.81 darrensaito
8.  10.21 MaksymilianMisiak
9.  10.48 tsutt099
10.  10.59 DistanceRunner25
11.  10.69 2019ECKE02
12.  10.76 Theo Goluboff
13.  10.86 fun at the joy
14.  11.23 DesertWolf
15.  11.52 Cale S
16.  12.84 Luke Garrett
17.  13.05 remopihel
18.  13.45 Boris McCoy
19.  13.54 YouCubing
20.  13.70 AydenNguyen
21.  13.76 Antto Pitkänen
22.  13.78 BradenTheMagician
23.  14.07 cuberkid10
24.  14.08 Caíque crispim
25.  14.30 Legomanz
26.  14.59 lilwoaji
27.  14.62 JacobLittleton
28.  14.77 MCuber
29.  15.49 AndyMok
30.  15.87 zSquirreL
31.  15.97 hkg11khanh
32.  15.98 MrKuba600
33.  16.16 Max C.
34.  16.51 Ash Black
35.  16.66 MichaelNielsen
36.  16.78 tJardigradHe
37.  17.10 wearephamily1719
38.  17.24 João Vinicius
39.  17.44 midnightcuberx
40.  17.76 tentie
41.  17.77 Logan2017DAYR01
42.  17.92 Tues
43.  17.93 HawaiiLife745
44.  19.10 PCCuber
45.  19.12 Oliver Pällo
45.  19.12 Kacper Jędrzejuk
47.  19.24 Chris Van Der Brink
48.  19.83 Тібо【鑫小龙】
49.  20.19 sband17
50.  20.36 ichcubegerne
51.  21.32 drpfisherman
52.  21.49 hyn
53.  21.66 Der Der
54.  21.68 bluishshark
55.  21.69 Dylan Swarts
56.  22.11 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
57.  23.49 DynaXT
58.  23.57 Cubey_Tube
59.  24.41 Adam Chodyniecki
60.  25.40 DGCubes
61.  25.60 Jammy
62.  25.93 WizardCM
63.  25.95 GrettGrett
64.  26.37 bennettstouder
65.  27.77 Jge
66.  28.66 Nuuk cuber
67.  28.91 nigelthecuber
68.  30.13 Parke187
69.  30.79 Homeschool Cubing
70.  31.97 InfinityCuber324
71.  32.62 TheReasonableCuber
72.  35.45 Vince M
73.  35.52 RCG
74.  35.66 Meanjuice
75.  36.99 rdurette10
76.  37.44 bh13
77.  37.97 Omkar1
78.  39.30 Calumv 
79.  41.34 ARSCubing
80.  42.25 Mike Hughey
81.  42.65 Jude_Stradtner
82.  52.20 Cubing Mania
83.  54.17 sporteisvogel
84.  55.19 FLS99
85.  59.14 vilkkuti25
86.  59.57 Jacck
87.  1:06.92 Isaiah The Scott
88.  1:27.65 KellanTheCubingCoder
89.  DNF Hayden Ng
89.  DNF DUDECUBER
89.  DNF nicb4491


*Skewb*(107)
1.  1.68 Legomanz
2.  2.15 Cody_Caston
3.  2.55 hkg11khanh


Spoiler



4.  2.72 asacuber
4.  2.72 Charles Jerome
6.  3.16 Ash Black
6.  3.16 tsutt099
8.  3.30 Cale S
9.  3.38 parkertrager
10.  3.46 Brendyn Dunagan
11.  3.69 Boris McCoy
12.  3.74 MrKuba600
13.  3.90 Shaun Mack
14.  3.93 Ryan Pilat
15.  3.97 Luke Garrett
16.  4.00 darrensaito
17.  4.06 João Vinicius
18.  4.07 Antto Pitkänen
19.  4.22 DhruvA
20.  4.34 Theo Goluboff
21.  4.41 AndyMok
22.  4.51 remopihel
22.  4.51 MichaelNielsen
24.  4.55 roymok1213
25.  4.57 VectorCubes
26.  4.63 tJardigradHe
27.  4.65 Thewan
27.  4.65 DynaXT
29.  4.70 Hyperion
29.  4.70 Chris Van Der Brink
31.  4.75 Tues
32.  4.80 Kacper Jędrzejuk
32.  4.80 2022duyn02
34.  4.84 Adam Chodyniecki
35.  4.86 lilwoaji
36.  4.88 MCuber
37.  4.90 Logan2017DAYR01
38.  4.92 nigelthecuber
39.  5.02 bobbybob
40.  5.04 Alpha cuber
41.  5.10 DGCubes
42.  5.30 KrokosB
43.  5.32 cuberkid10
44.  5.36 BradenTheMagician
45.  5.40 Cubey_Tube
46.  5.46 YouCubing
47.  5.51 InfinityCuber324
48.  5.52 Triangles_are_cubers
49.  5.61 Mr_Man_I_Am
50.  5.66 G2013
51.  5.70 Jude_Stradtner
52.  5.76 lumes2121
53.  5.92 William Austin
54.  6.06 ichcubegerne
55.  6.11 DUDECUBER
56.  6.13 2019ECKE02
57.  6.22 Calumv 
58.  6.26 WizardCM
59.  6.42 Li Xiang
60.  6.44 Clock_Enthusiast
61.  6.48 Jammy
62.  6.68 aznbn
63.  6.79 drpfisherman
64.  6.81 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
65.  6.82 JacobLittleton
66.  7.01 Тібо【鑫小龙】
67.  7.14 Poorcuber09
68.  7.38 zSquirreL
69.  7.43 Isaiah The Scott
70.  7.54 calcuber1800
70.  7.54 MaksymilianMisiak
72.  7.58 That1Cuber
73.  7.60 Parke187
74.  7.94 bluishshark
75.  8.05 Homeschool Cubing
76.  8.52 Oliver Pällo
77.  8.77 Pixaler
78.  8.78 Omkar1
79.  8.92 Lukz
80.  8.95 Timona
81.  9.00 Nuuk cuber
82.  9.12 ARSCubing
83.  9.16 BalsaCuber
84.  9.32 agradess2
85.  9.68 Panagiotis Christopoulos
86.  9.74 bennettstouder
87.  10.02 GrettGrett
88.  10.13 Jason Tzeng
89.  10.46 rlnninja44
90.  10.62 KellanTheCubingCoder
91.  10.99 FLS99
92.  11.76 vilkkuti25
93.  12.10 Jge
94.  12.32 Mike Hughey
95.  12.33 ErezE
96.  13.39 Kalindu
97.  13.45 Poketube6681
98.  15.47 Abram Grimsley
99.  18.25 Meanjuice
100.  20.43 nicb4491
101.  20.77 myoder
102.  24.69 Chai003
103.  24.78 sporteisvogel
104.  26.73 Jacck
105.  29.43 Nash171
106.  31.81 arbivara
107.  DNF TheReasonableCuber


*Kilominx*(17)
1.  24.96 DGCubes
2.  25.07 WizardCM
3.  25.95 NicsMunari


Spoiler



4.  26.49 Ash Black
5.  27.59 Kacper Jędrzejuk
6.  31.14 Nuuk cuber
7.  31.62 Luke Garrett
8.  32.58 ichcubegerne
9.  32.96 YouCubing
10.  43.48 stanley chapel
11.  45.93 João Vinicius
12.  49.01 Isaiah The Scott
13.  49.39 TheReasonableCuber
14.  50.68 Homeschool Cubing
15.  52.38 Meanjuice
16.  1:16.86 InfinityCuber324
17.  DNF Jacck


*Mini Guildford*(20)
1.  3:24.22 Theo Goluboff
2.  3:31.85 Luke Garrett
3.  3:49.87 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  4:05.71 DistanceRunner25
5.  4:38.49 ichcubegerne
6.  4:45.83 Jammy
7.  4:59.93 João Vinicius
8.  5:06.71 Kacper Jędrzejuk
9.  5:16.88 Nuuk cuber
10.  5:30.81 drpfisherman
11.  5:40.30 Chris Van Der Brink
12.  5:48.36 JacobLittleton
13.  6:18.52 KingWilwin16
14.  7:11.49 vilkkuti25
15.  7:55.94 FLS99
16.  7:58.62 Homeschool Cubing
17.  8:04.74 bluishshark
18.  9:03.99 Hyperion
19.  9:27.57 InfinityCuber324
20.  11:42.03 Jacck


*Redi Cube*(18)
1.  5.87 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.85 DGCubes
3.  11.75 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  11.81 Ash Black
5.  13.68 YouCubing
6.  15.78 Luke Garrett
7.  16.96 drpfisherman
8.  18.07 Nuuk cuber
9.  20.66 JacobLittleton
10.  21.97 Homeschool Cubing
11.  24.39 Abram Grimsley
12.  25.96 TheReasonableCuber
13.  26.06 Meanjuice
14.  26.25 Mike Hughey
15.  36.95 bobbybob
16.  39.95 Jacck
17.  41.57 InfinityCuber324
18.  1:17.37 Samuel Eklund-Hanna


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  18.81 Harsha Paladugu
2.  23.43 Ash Black
3.  23.95 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  30.82 ichcubegerne
5.  35.02 YouCubing
6.  36.22 Homeschool Cubing
7.  46.32 Nuuk cuber
8.  47.10 WizardCM
9.  55.10 Mike Hughey
10.  1:01.45 TheReasonableCuber
11.  1:17.66 Hyperion
12.  1:27.12 Jacck


*15 Puzzle*(7)
1.  16.01 stanley chapel
2.  18.90 ichcubegerne
3.  19.36 Daanbe


Spoiler



4.  23.57 DGCubes
5.  26.74 Zamirul Faris
6.  42.01 DistanceRunner25
7.  50.37 GrettGrett


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  54.77 remopihel
2.  DNF any name you wish
2.  DNF Meanjuice
2.  DNF Triangles_are_cubers

*Mirror Blocks*(27)
1.  15.25 BradenTheMagician
2.  15.93 Valken
3.  22.63 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  23.46 Haya_Mirror
5.  29.28 Nuuk cuber
6.  30.00 YouCubing
7.  32.54 Homeschool Cubing
8.  36.92 Omkar1
9.  37.31 Abram Grimsley
10.  39.34 Thewan
11.  40.14 Ash Black
12.  41.05 TheReasonableCuber
13.  41.83 WizardCM
14.  42.71 DGCubes
15.  46.13 JacobLittleton
16.  50.85 bluishshark
17.  56.16 Zamirul Faris
18.  58.17 MaksymilianMisiak
19.  58.73 Cubing Mania
20.  58.97 DUDECUBER
21.  1:12.65 FLS99
22.  1:14.32 Multicubing
23.  1:16.82 InfinityCuber324
24.  1:32.05 agradess2
25.  1:34.76 Ssiא
26.  1:47.26 myoder
27.  DNF Meanjuice


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  1:28.57 DGCubes
2.  2:46.82 YouCubing
3.  4:51.61 thomas.sch

*Face-Turning Octahedron*(8)
1.  22.12 HawaiiLife745
2.  24.59 cuberkid10
3.  28.27 SpeedyOctahedron


Spoiler



4.  48.33 drpfisherman
5.  1:15.79 YouCubing
6.  1:16.42 DistanceRunner25
7.  1:21.63 xyzzy
8.  1:29.01 DGCubes



*Contest results*(295)
1.  1468 Luke Garrett
2.  1453 Theo Goluboff
3.  1218 Ash Black


Spoiler



4.  1180 tJardigradHe
5.  1178 DGCubes
6.  1158 ichcubegerne
7.  1153 BradenTheMagician
8.  1098 Ryan Pilat
9.  1067 AndyMok
10.  1028 João Vinicius
11.  1018 Nuuk cuber
11.  1018 Shaun Mack
13.  991 Tues
14.  988 MrKuba600
15.  977 Jammy
16.  957 Boris McCoy
17.  950 Kacper Jędrzejuk
18.  942 MCuber
19.  918 tsutt099
20.  894 Chris Van Der Brink
21.  891 cuberkid10
22.  884 TheReasonableCuber
23.  877 Brendyn Dunagan
24.  868 parkertrager
25.  866 darrensaito
26.  855 JacobLittleton
27.  845 DhruvA
28.  841 2022duyn02
29.  826 tentie
30.  823 lilwoaji
31.  820 drpfisherman
32.  814 WizardCM
33.  812 MichaelNielsen
34.  806 Pixaler
35.  803 Max C.
36.  795 Samuel Eklund-Hanna
37.  785 Jude_Stradtner
38.  777 remopihel
39.  762 HawaiiLife745
40.  725 David ep
41.  717 Logan2017DAYR01
42.  708 G2013
43.  697 MaksymilianMisiak
44.  694 mihnea3000
45.  692 Jge
46.  673 Parke187
47.  672 Christopher Fandrich
48.  667 2019ECKE02
49.  659 Legomanz
50.  649 Antto Pitkänen
50.  649 Zamirul Faris
52.  641 agradess2
53.  637 roymok1213
54.  636 DynaXT
55.  627 turtwig
56.  626 Cale S
57.  616 Cubey_Tube
58.  612 Тібо【鑫小龙】
59.  608 Adam Chodyniecki
60.  600 Charles Jerome
61.  592 DistanceRunner25
62.  586 nigelthecuber
63.  583 VectorCubes
64.  576 sigalig
65.  573 Harsha Paladugu
66.  571 Dylan Swarts
66.  571 Timona
68.  570 Oliver Pällo
69.  567 Homeschool Cubing
70.  564 aznbn
71.  552 bennettstouder
72.  536 YouCubing
73.  535 KrokosB
74.  534 InfinityCuber324
75.  520 bluishshark
76.  516 Caíque crispim
77.  515 midnightcuberx
78.  514 asacuber
78.  514 Calumv 
80.  512 Triangles_are_cubers
81.  511 xyzzy
82.  489 vilkkuti25
83.  486 hkg11khanh
84.  474 rlnninja44
85.  467 KingWilwin16
86.  462 fun at the joy
87.  458 AydenNguyen
87.  458 bobbybob
89.  446 DUDECUBER
90.  438 hah27
91.  432 Hyperion
92.  425 zSquirreL
93.  423 Keroma12
93.  423 FLS99
95.  407 ARSCubing
96.  406 Imsoosm
97.  403 Isaiah The Scott
98.  400 MJbaka
99.  396 Victor Tang
100.  392 stanley chapel
100.  392 lumes2121
102.  389 Nitin Kumar 2018
103.  385 JakeAK
104.  384 Ontricus
105.  382 Clock_Enthusiast
106.  377 PiKeeper
107.  375 Cody_Caston
108.  373 Li Xiang
109.  368 NathanaelCubes
110.  363 Jules Graham
111.  355 Omkar1
112.  350 eyeballboi
113.  336 KamTheCuber
114.  334 Vince M
114.  334 Hayden Ng
116.  333 Sriyansh
117.  332 Trexrush1
117.  332 RedstoneTim
119.  326 InlandEmpireCuber
120.  321 JustGoodCuber
121.  318 Cubing Mania
122.  312 Poorcuber09
123.  310 KellanTheCubingCoder
123.  310 rdurette10
125.  309 Mr_Man_I_Am
125.  309 Abram Grimsley
127.  305 Super_Cuber903
128.  300 Fred Lang
129.  299 hyn
129.  299 FishTalons
131.  298 edsch
132.  294 calcuber1800
133.  282 DesertWolf
134.  280 Nevan J
135.  275 ican97
136.  274 Jacck
137.  266 Rollercoasterben 
138.  265 qatumciuzacqul
138.  265 sporteisvogel
140.  264 Swagrid
141.  262 20luky3
142.  261 SpeedyReedy
143.  259 BalsaCuber
144.  258 Topherlul
145.  253 SpeedCubeLegend17
146.  252 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
147.  251 wearephamily1719
148.  250 ErezE
149.  249 benzhao
150.  245 GenTheThief
150.  245 Luke Solves Cubes
152.  236 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
152.  236 Jami Viljanen
154.  235 GrettGrett
155.  234 Noob's Cubes
156.  233 mariotdias
157.  230 Valken
158.  229 PeterH2N
159.  227 Poketube6681
159.  227 ly_6
161.  224 Mike Hughey
162.  222 Jason Tzeng
163.  220 elimescube
164.  219 zxmdm666
165.  214 V Achyuthan
166.  213 c00bmaster
166.  213 Thewan
168.  210 1001010101001
168.  210 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
170.  209 Eli Apperson
171.  208 Meanjuice
172.  202 dhafin
173.  201 Liam Wadek
174.  200 The_T01let
175.  198 MartinN13
175.  198 Ssiא
175.  198 SentsuiJack2403
178.  197 Jrg
179.  194 Kylegadj
180.  193 William Austin
181.  190 Kalindu
182.  184 khachuli
182.  184 Der Der
182.  184 The Cubing Fanatic
185.  179 Imran Rahman
186.  166 myoder
187.  165 any name you wish
188.  162 WHY841
189.  161 Waji
190.  156 Chai003
191.  153 Caleb Rogers
191.  153 qaz
193.  151 BradyLawrence
194.  149 Cuber2s
195.  147 BhuvinTheCuber
196.  145 Jakub26
197.  143 Henry13
197.  143 Panagiotis Christopoulos
199.  141 Cuber JH
199.  141 bh13
201.  140 Alpha cuber
201.  140 SpeedyOctahedron
203.  137 One Wheel
204.  132 pizzacrust
204.  132 PCCuber
206.  131 SpiFunTastic
207.  129 fdskljgrie
208.  125 Lukz
208.  125 d2polld
210.  124 Das Cubing
210.  124 justyy14
212.  123 WTFperm
213.  121 Haya_Mirror
214.  117 That1Cuber
215.  114 pb_cuber
215.  114 Petri Krzywacki
215.  114 SpeedCubeReview
218.  113 WoowyBaby
219.  112 Ricco
220.  109 Jack Law
220.  109 Xauxage
222.  106 edcuberrules8473
222.  106 filmip
224.  105 Glyr
225.  102 White KB
226.  101 pjk
227.  100 Tekooo
227.  100 BigBrainBoi989
229.  97 Splenj
230.  93 Adweehun
231.  92 Redicubeman
232.  88 tungsten
233.  85 abunickabhi
233.  85 Multicubing
235.  83 JChambers13
235.  83 Y cuber
237.  82 sqAree
237.  82 Carter-Thomas
239.  81 Orr
240.  80 Nash171
241.  79 AquaStormCuber
242.  75 arbivara
243.  73 Jakub D
243.  73 Purpl
245.  72 Kaito Kid Cuber
246.  71 Rubika-37-021204
246.  71 Mister.EliotB
248.  68 samuel roveran
249.  63 Vires
250.  62 trangium
250.  62 NicsMunari
252.  61 FeelTheBeat
253.  58 floqualmie
254.  52 YoshimuraRoyLee_Official
255.  50 NoSekt
256.  48 Mormi
257.  47 sband17
258.  45 RubikAr
258.  45 Berkman03
260.  44 astnon
261.  41 thomas.sch
262.  39 nicb4491
263.  38 1davey29
264.  37 SuperCrafter51
265.  36 roxanajohnson01
266.  35 Ayce
267.  33 Penguinocuber
267.  33 Andy Chakarov
269.  32 CubeEnthusiast15
270.  31 nurhid.hisham
270.  31 Cuber88
272.  29 Teh Keng Foo
272.  29 2018AMSB02
274.  28 Mrdoobery
274.  28 NetherCubing
276.  27 JamesBond54
276.  27 Taffy23
278.  26 pszmrh
279.  25 Algovi0812
280.  24 F’prime
281.  23 ArdenLuvzCats
281.  23 alyzsnyzs
281.  23 RCG
284.  22 cuberboy123
284.  22 iwantmfjsmeilong3x3
286.  18 OriEy
287.  17 Lutz_P
288.  16 billyinglis
289.  14 GT8590
290.  13 HelgeBerlin
291.  12 Sawyer
292.  8 brad711
292.  8 Daanbe
294.  7 Aaryan13
294.  7 allisonames


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 20, 2022)

295 competitors this week! The winner for this week is number 40!

That means our winner this week is *David ep!* Congratulations!!


----------

